# Let's build Krmathis a Beta22!



## amphead

[size=large]*Let's Build krmathis a Beta22!*[/size]



 So, what is this thread about. Let's show how powerful the DIY community is here on Head-fi. This would be a first, on Head-fi but need not be the last time. Why, Krmathis? Why not. If he is interested, then we would contribute either fabrication time, parts, or shipping funds. Does he know about it? Not until now. I have volunteered to build one full amplifier, labour only. Anyone else in? Instead of a group buy, this would be a group build. Imagine how much fun as we give our details of the build on this thread! Remember, this is pro bono. If you can only provide moral support, then Thank You too!

 Update: The decision has been made that this will be a 4-channel balanced build.

 Donate to the Krmathis group build here-->
&beta;22 Group-build Project

 Parts Spreadsheet -->
http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?k...DdyDHucg&hl=en

Parts Donated/Received List:
 Transformer - quantity (1)
 Capacitor set for amplifier board - quantity (2) 
 PCB standoffs partial set - quantity (1)
 Nuts and bolts partial set - quantity (1)
 Heatshrink tubing set - quantity (1)
 24AWG silver plated copper wire partial set - quantity (1) 
 26AWG silver plated copper wire partial set - quantity (1)
 1/4 nylon multifilament partial set - quantity (1)
 1/8 nylon multifilament partial set - quantity (1)
 Transformer +15/+15 50VA dual primary toroidal - quantity (1)
 IEC module w/fuse, power switch and AC filter - quantity (1)
 e24 complete set - quantity (1)
 q24 complete set - quantity (1)
 Goldpoint K1.4-S-SH knob - quantity (1)
 Blue Led - quantity (6)
 Par-Metal case FPE panel set - quantitiy (1)
 I/O board partial (need balanced Joshua Tree) - quantity (1)
 Neutrik XLRs - quantity (4)
 4-gang 23-step Stepped Attenuator - quantity (1)


*5 Star Donors List:
 04BluMach
 aaron313
 Afrikane
 Akabeth
 amb
 amphead
 Beefy
 Blutarsky
 cAsE sEnSiTiVe
 Cool_Torpedo
 dBel84
 digger945
 DoubleEs
 error401
 fatcat28037
 fordgtlover
 gates_2
 GeWa
 gz76
 HeadphoneAddict
 Headroom
 JamesL
 Jrossel
 Jude
 Lynxkcg
 malldian
 mark_h
 MASantos
 MisterX
 MrMajestic2
 mwofsi
 n_maher
 naamanf
 NJ Head-Fi Meet
 NoPants
 nor_spoon
 omegaman
 pabbi1
 penger
 Ricey20
 rockcod
 ruZZ.il
 samgotit
 scompton
 synaesthetic
 tomb
 torjeh
 Uncle Erik
 VeipaCray
 Voltron
 wavoman
 wnmnkh*


----------



## error401

Wow, I think this is a great idea! Definitely well deserved.

 I can't afford to pitch any funds or parts right now, but I'd sure enjoy the opportunity to build up a b22! I can volunteer time to populate and test a complete amp, but I'm no good at the case work.


----------



## nor_spoon

What a fabolous idea!! Very generous. Unfortunately, I have never touched a solder iron, but since I live only about 2 hours drive from Krmathis, I will happily volunteer for both moral and listening support 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Also, I would be happy to contribute to the parts funding.


----------



## krmathis

Wow, now I am getting a bit humbled! 
 I really love this community (as you probably have guessed), and if this goes through I will be forever grateful.

 I have had my eyes on the B22 for months, as it seems like a really nice and versatile amplifier. I even contacted 'naamanf' about the possibility to get him to build me one. Which he sadly would not be able to...
 ...and now this.


----------



## amphead

The creator of the Beta22, has generously volunteered to provide us with technical support. He did not know about this thread until just now.


----------



## amb

I will offer guidance, support, and if needed, hands-on debug and testing to make sure that this build will be as good as it could be. I don't know how the logistics would work out, but if any builders would be in the San Francisco Bay Area then we could have a solder-slinging mini-meet!


----------



## n_maher

Whenever you guys get rolling let me know and I'll see what I can provide. There's a chance I could donate a trafo for the project.


----------



## Beefy

Interesting concept 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll happily PayPal a few bucks towards parts if a 'fund' is set up......


----------



## error401

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Beefy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Interesting concept 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll happily PayPal a few bucks towards parts if a 'fund' is set up......_

 

Hmm, perhaps someone needs to get a BOM and budget together so we have a target?

 Edit: I'd be willing to coordinate and put this together on Google Docs or such, if it's deemed a good idea.


----------



## Mazuki

Another Norwegian Headfier, ingmarwa, is getting a beta22 soon, so if you want to audition it, krmathis, you should PM him.


----------



## MrMajestic2

I know I have the capacitors for 2 boards lying around that Ill be willing to donate. I can also help out designing custom panels and maybe partially fund them as well. Since he is in europe I think Hifi2000 case/s are a wise choice. Im guessing we are talking about a balanced B22?


----------



## VeipaCray

Is there a Paypal account we can donate to? I don't have any experience building and I don't have any parts to donate... but I can donate some funds. I enjoy Krmathis' posts and would like to learn from the group build thread.


----------



## G-man

hmm, i know nothing about diy, but i will be there for support. I shall sacrifice a pair of ibuds for this project (my excuse to burn them and see what happens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Postal_Blue

My funds are pretty well tied up in a SOHA II proto-build, but I would be more than happy to donate some bench time. 

 This is truly a beautiful Idea. I hope it is successful and the first of many such community efforts.


----------



## Uncle Erik

I'll donate cash to the project. Might be able to help with a case if needed. Let me know.


----------



## malldian

I would be in for a few dollars.


----------



## MASantos

I'm in too, I don't know with what yet, but I'll see what I have around and can donate it! I have tons of pcb standoffs, nuts and bolts so maybe that can be part of my contribution. I can also help with FPE design, a few bucks and if any woodworking is needed I have an equiped wood shop and some knowledge!


----------



## amphead

Stay tuned, while the details/logistics of the Krmathis group build are worked out. We would establish a paypal fund for the build, and the parts for the build would most likely be centralized at Amb's workbench. The build would center around Amb's workbench, because of quality control procedures. Possibly another location could also be used to do the actual building, however details for that have yet to be worked out. Thanks for the support, that our generous members have been willing to provide.


----------



## error401

Well, I put together a basic parts BOM so we have an idea of a goal for at least the first stage. Obviously casework would probably double the budget, feel free to edit the spreadsheet and fill in that section if you have a good idea of costs there.

http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?k...DdyDHucg&hl=en


----------



## Beefy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *error401* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I put together a basic parts BOM so we have an idea of a goal for at least the first stage. Obviously casework would probably double the budget, feel free to edit the spreadsheet and fill in that section if you have a good idea of costs there.

http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?k...DdyDHucg&hl=en_

 

Just some suggestions.......

 If things get unwieldy with so many cooks spoling the broth, perhaps just base the build around a Glass Jar Audio kit, minus any big parts that can be easily donated?

 It looks like building the amp and getting the panel work done (FPE I'm assuming) would be best managed in the US. Then package and ship over to Europe for casing in a HiFi 2000 case with the FPE panels.


----------



## error401

Jeff's kits totally slipped my mind. Might even be a cheaper way to do it too.

 I agree on the shipping. As few locations as possible is going to help of course, but I think parts are cheaper here (in north america) and easier to source. It makes sense to at least stuff the PCBs here, and they shouldn't be too expensive to ship. If amb is offering his workshop for building this up, that's awesome, we can't go wrong taking that offer!


----------



## Beefy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *error401* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I agree on the shipping. As few locations as possible is going to help of course, but I think parts are cheaper here (in north america) and easier to source. It makes sense to at least stuff the PCBs here, and they shouldn't be too expensive to ship._

 

Yeah, you just don't want to ship any cases and transformers if you can avoid it


----------



## amb

I will create a PayPal fund for this endeavor. Details coming soon.


----------



## wavoman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *malldian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would be in for a few dollars._

 

Me too ... Malldian, I'll match your contribution (how's that for peer pressure!). And let's pass the hat at the NJ meet we'll both be at (I know we just agreed no hats, but this is different 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## amb

Here is the new group-build site with a donation link:
β22 Group-build Project

 I have created a special PayPal account for this.


----------



## gates_2

I have a relay based stepped attenuator from dantimax that I`d be willing to donate for this build.. with the seperate power supply and whatnot i think it was around $100.

 I couldn`t quite get rid of some noise coming from it... pretty sure thats my inexperience though, and for someone like AMB, a 15 min look would produce a nice high-quality volume source

 Anyways, out of the country until august, but would be happy to ship it over to amb if you guys are interested


----------



## Beefy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here is the new group-build site with a donation link:
β22 Group-build Project

 I have created a special PayPal account for this._

 

I really want to see this get off the ground, so US$20 from me. A small price to pay for good karma in the DIY community.... and hopefully a big enough challenge for other people to match or beat


----------



## MisterX

I would like to donate a completed e24, q24 combo to your project. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also have an extra Goldpoint K1.4-S-SH knob that you can have. 

 Just let me know where to send everything.


----------



## amphead

MisterX, I will PM you with that information. Thank You

 Once I get the shipping address for parts, I will PM those who have parts on hand to ship. I will keep Ti informed of what parts have been shipped and the first post will keep a tally of parts received, and duplicate the link to the Paypal donation link there.


----------



## aaron313

Hmm... very good idea, guys. I'll be donating in a few days, once I determine how much I can spare.


----------



## gz76

I'm not going to be able to help much from over here, but I can always shout the build team a pizza to get them through a long night!


----------



## nor_spoon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here is the new group-build site with a donation link:
β22 Group-build Project

 I have created a special PayPal account for this._

 

$20 donated from me. Very interesting concept. I really hope this pulls through


----------



## amb

Btw, for those of you who are donating (or who had already sent a donation), if your email address doesn't obviously associate you with your head-fi nickname, please state it in the paypal comments field, so I'll know who you are. Also, I will add a list of donors to the web page. If you do not want to be listed, please also let me know in the comment.


----------



## aaron313

Screw waiting:

 $13


----------



## amphead

Update: This will be a 4-channel balanced build, with available unbalanced connections as well. The target date to receive all parts/funds is 4 weeks from today. The build time-frame estimate is 2-4 months from all parts/funds received. None of that is written in stone and represents a guideline only. thank you for the response so far. It's looking like this is going to be the real deal based on the generosity of the DIY community. Edit: someone have some smelling salts? Krmathis appears to have fainted.


----------



## mwofsi

Well, it's only 10 bucks, but I've made a little contribution. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any ideas what to do with it if/when the build fund goes over target?


----------



## amphead

If we are lucky enough to have an overage, for funds raised, what do you the contributors to this project think that should be spent on?


----------



## Beefy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amphead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If we are lucky enough to have an overage, for funds raised, what do you the contributors to this project think that should be spent on?_

 

Pizza, beer and strippers for the build crew. I expect photos!


----------



## mwofsi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Beefy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Pizza, beer and strippers for the build crew. I expect photos!_

 

Any suggestions for toppings?


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amphead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Krmathis appears to have fainted. _

 

I am still with you. Barely!
 Just stunned by the generosity of the Head-Fi members/community. I am rarely lost for words, but this is such a time...


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Btw, for those of you who are donating (or who had already sent a donation), if your email address doesn't obviously associate you with your head-fi nickname, please state it in the paypal comments field, so I'll know who you are. Also, I will add a list of donors to the web page. If you do not want to be listed, please also let me know in the comment._

 

PayPal didn't give me a comment field for the donation, but $10 sent.


----------



## Beefy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mwofsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any suggestions for toppings?_

 

Whipped cream.

 Oh, you mean for the pizzas.......


----------



## naamanf

If you go with a Par-Metal case I have some FPE panels already designed up. Also have a I/O board (would need a old style balanced Joshua Tree though). I also think I have a bunch of Neutrik XLRs that could be used.

 Edit: I also have a boat load of blue LEDs if that's the color you want to use.


----------



## fordgtlover

Do we have a target $ figure in mind? Not wanting to spoil the cost of the present, but it might be useful to shoot for a specific $ amount rather than working towards an unknown target.

 I appreciate that much of the cost question will be down to how many parts are donated, but I think it is worth considering.

 It might also be worth having a parts list that people can commit to and tick off as we go. So we don't have everyone arrive at the party with potato salad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Thoughts?

 BTW - I'm in.


----------



## amphead

Very rough target is upwards of $500.00 or more, but alot depends on parts in lieu of cash donation. Yes we are very generous.


----------



## Afrikane

This has to be the best Head-fi "giveaway" ever; nice one amphead & Ti


----------



## fordgtlover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *error401* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I put together a basic parts BOM so we have an idea of a goal for at least the first stage. Obviously casework would probably double the budget, feel free to edit the spreadsheet and fill in that section if you have a good idea of costs there.

http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?k...DdyDHucg&hl=en_

 

Amphead, have you started a detailed BOM?


----------



## malldian

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wavoman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Me too ... Malldian, I'll match your contribution (how's that for peer pressure!). And let's pass the hat at the NJ meet we'll both be at (I know we just agreed no hats, but this is different 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )_

 

Haha good. Lets send a big chunk of money from NJ Head-fi after the meet?


----------



## Duggeh

A Sig30.2 for the K1K and the other headphones are stats, although selling the 4070 atm iirc. Generous though this is, what actual use has our Norwegian chum got for a B22?


----------



## n_maher

I think it's just for fun duggeh.


----------



## Duggeh

For ****s and giggles? Nice.


----------



## Drag0n

I know what can be done with the extra money....

 Send it to Zanth for headphones for the loan program:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f4/sig...gramme-325049/

 That would help many listeners in the community.


----------



## pabbi1

I'm in - donation sent. It might also help to list parts (still) needed so some of us that have some bits can chime in on what we can send.


----------



## error401

To whomever edited my spreadsheet:

 I'd already done all this work if you'd checked the tabs at the bottom, and nicer too (using formulas and such). My original BOM was on the 'board components' page, and linked to the summary page with totals. I'll leave it for now since you obviously did a lot of work on it.

 And because I think Jeff's kits are probably the best way to go unless people want to pony up partial parts kits from their stashes.


----------



## craiglester

This is being built as a speaker amp right, for the K1000's? I was wondering how this would be used myself duggeh..


----------



## dBel84

donation sent, I am touched by this effort. Now if you decide to put some tubes in the B22, I may have a few parts for you too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ..dB


----------



## amb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_PayPal didn't give me a comment field for the donation, but $10 sent._

 

Oops, you're right. I will contact each of you individually if I could not figure out who you are.

 Btw, 10 donations received so far at a total balance of $259.88 after Paypal fees. Keep it coming.


----------



## omegaman

Promised the wife I would not spend any money on music or equipment for myself until after my birthday in 5 weeks, but this isn't for *myself*.

 $10 for the pot ( If anyone knows my wife don't tell her


----------



## malldian

NJ Head-fi will send in a donation in about 1 and a half weeks.


----------



## Postal_Blue

I say keep any unused money in the account for the next build


----------



## GeWa

I have an idea just tell me what you guys think. I have a Millet, well a populated board + populated buffer board, that I'm willing to put on auction for the good cause. It's never been tested or powered up so I don't know if I made any mistakes. All the stuff I built, up to now, always worked so you can decide whether you're willing to bid on it. The total amount raised can be donated directly on the account regarding this project, not to me.







 Regards


----------



## Postal_Blue

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GeWa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have an idea just tell me what you guys think. I have a Millet, well a populated board + populated buffer board, that I'm willing to put on auction for the good cause. It's never been tested or powered up so I don't know if I made any mistakes. All the stuff I built, up to now, always worked so you can decide whether you're willing to bid on it. The total amount raised can be donated directly on the account regarding this project, not to me.

 Regards_

 

Wow... this a very generous offer. Just goes to show how great this community can be.


----------



## FallenAngel

Has anybody donated a volume control yet? If not, I'll donate a 4-gang 23-step Stepped Attenuator I was planning to use for my own Balanced Beta22


----------



## VeipaCray

I put $25 in the donation pot just now via paypal.


----------



## gates_2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anybody donated a volume control yet? If not, I'll donate a 4-gang 23-step Stepped Attenuator I was planning to use for my own Balanced Beta22 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I had offered a relay-based stepped attenuator, but its not balanced, so it sounds like your 4-gang might work out better...


----------



## amphead

As was mentioned earlier, if we exceed our budget. Those who are on the donors list will vote on how those proceeds are used.

 GeWa, thank you for providing the Millett as an auction source for funds.

 FallenAngel that's very generous, and helps us to reach our goal sooner rather than later. thank you.

 Error401, the spreadsheet that you have created will become the official parts document and I will place it in the first post. The simple answer to what will be needed is for donors to look at the Parts received/donated list and then look at the spreadsheet too. Error401, will help me to keep the spreadsheet updated and everyone else who wants to, will audit it to keep it up to date. Parts donors are receiving PM's from me to get the shipping address. thanks again DIY community for helping this project to succeed. The first post will be listing cash and parts donors soon.


----------



## 04BluMach

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Duggeh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For ****s and giggles? Nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

How can we say no to that........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....I'm in the hat for $20. What a great project idea. Wish I was closer to sling solder with the amb build team.


----------



## gz76

Cash donation just made in lieu of pizza!

 (Send me a PM if you need more info)


----------



## MASantos

As I said earlier, I have the following to donate:

 PCB standoffs
 Nuts and bolts for the standoffs and heatsinks and else

 Assorted 3:1 black heatshrink tubing

 24AWG and 26AWG black silver platedd copper wire fron navships on ebay. (hookup wire)

 1/8 and 1/4 black nilon multifilament 

 1: +15/+15 50VA dual primary toroidal transformer(might be useful for relay boards, E22 and other secondary circuits.

 IEC module with fuse, power switch and AC filter built in.


 I can donate any or all of the above. ATM I can't donate cash...


----------



## FallenAngel

If this will also have source selection, I can also provide a 4-layer Alps 4-1 switch.


----------



## fordgtlover

The parts in the BOM currently are for a SE gain of 8x. Doesn't this result in a balanced gain of 16x? Is this perhaps a bit high (if my understanding is correct)?


----------



## Beefy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fordgtlover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The parts in the BOM currently are for a SE gain of 8x. Doesn't this result in a balanced gain of 16x? Is this perhaps a bit high (if my understanding is correct)?_

 

For regular dynamics? Yes, too high.

 For the K1000 Krmathis will use this with? It is probably appropriate.


----------



## MrMajestic2

I have mine setup with 8x gain balanced. Its nice to be able to run anything up to the K1000, so I thinks its ok for the Krmathis build.


----------



## fordgtlover

^

 Fair points. I forgot this was to drive K1000.


----------



## krmathis

You guys never ceases to amaze me.
 It certainly looks like this β22 group-build will be a reality. Cause there have donated a nice amount of cash and parts so far... Awesome.

 Thanks a lot everybody! Especially 'amphead' who got this "crazy" idea.


----------



## Cool_Torpedo

I've just donated 50 bucks. The e-mail address of my Paypal account won't match my nick or e-mail here, but who cares!  I hope Krmathis gets his B22 soon and enjoys it inmensely. Think of us when you do mate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Rgrds


----------



## nor_spoon

krmathis: you lucky...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do not forget to invite me to Oslo when you get it. I probably have my Zana by then. We could do a comparison of the two


----------



## amb

An update: 17 donations have been received and the balance (after Paypal fees) is now at $440.91.


----------



## DoubleEs

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_An update: 17 donations have been received and the balance (after Paypal fees) is now at $440.91._

 

Make that 18


----------



## GeWa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GeWa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have an idea just tell me what you guys think. I have a Millet, well a populated board + populated buffer board, that I'm willing to put on auction for the good cause. It's never been tested or powered up so I don't know if I made any mistakes. All the stuff I built, up to now, always worked so you can decide whether you're willing to bid on it. The total amount raised can be donated directly on the account regarding this project, not to me.






 Regards_

 

For some reason this doesn't seem to get any response 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Someone here who has any idea how we can get this to work please?

 Regards


----------



## malldian

How about in the for sale forum people bid via posting replies.


----------



## error401

Maybe sell it on the for sale forums and donate any proceeds? I think you'll get a lot more interest that way.


----------



## amphead

That really would be simpler GeWa, and thanks again for your generosity! I will update donors list and parts list today. thank you everone who has donated to this wonderful project. I will be slinging solder with the build team in about 2 weeks. Details to be worked out with Amb. I will be driving 2 hours in each direction to reach Amb's workbench. The first idea was to be able to build in multiple locations, but if we stick to the single location, it can be built for less(less shipping), and much faster.


----------



## malldian

So will there be more projects like this? I have the feeling NJ head-fiers will get a decent amount of money together.


----------



## amb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *malldian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So will there be more projects like this? I have the feeling NJ head-fiers will get a decent amount of money together._

 

If there is interest in group-builds after this one, we could certainly do it again. I suggest that we do some kind of raffle to determine the recipient of the amp, so anyone could have a chance.


----------



## MisterX

Quote:


 I suggest that we do some kind of raffle to determine the recipient of the amp, so anyone could have a chance. 
 

Seconded.


----------



## gz76

Raffle might work. Could do something like $5 contribution to the build gets you 1 ticket, $10 gets you 2, etc. That way there's always money in the build pool. Maybe this is too structured tho? Opinions?


----------



## MisterX

No, it would have to be a free raffle to select the "winner". 
 If not a charitable contribution becomes a pseudo business and I am pretty sure the staff here would have a problem with that. 
 And I think "The build pool" would have to be a per project kind of thing or we start treading across that same ground. 
 If there are funds left after the project is completed and shipped I believe they should be donated to the forum but that is just my opinion as a semi interested party.


----------



## gz76

Yeah, wasn't sure about the law and lotteries. What if the raffle was run from the Cayman Islands?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I will create a PayPal fund for this endeavor. Details coming soon._

 

PayPal just now sent!


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MisterX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, it would have to be a free raffle to select the "winner". 
 If not a charitable contribution becomes a pseudo business and I am pretty sure the staff here would have a problem with that. 
 And I think "The build pool" would have to be a per project kind of thing or we start treading across that same ground. 
 If there are funds left after the project is completed and shipped I believe they should be donated to the forum but that is just my opinion as a semi interested party._

 

The voice of reason, sounds good. I like the idea. Hope my name comes up for something with tubes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm up for it, love to see the community chipping in a little bit to make somebody very happy.


----------



## Beefy

Alternative for left over money, and/or selecting future builds.....

 I've seen a couple of times where respected, long-term members have come upon tough times and had to sell a lot of their gear. Even a simple Alien DAC and Millett Starving Student might help them get through their problems a little easier.


----------



## fordgtlover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If there is interest in group-builds after this one, we could certainly do it again. I suggest that we do some kind of raffle to determine the recipient of the amp, so anyone could have a chance._

 

I'd throw a 'me too' vote in for that idea.


----------



## amphead

With just a whisper of effort on the part of individual members of the DIY community, our combined effort is that of an 800lb gorilla on steroids. We have to use this power carefully.  Edit: I might add thank you Jude for your original contribution that made this forum possible.

 I am going to start listing parts that have been contributed, even though it's too early to have received them yet, on the first post. I will start from earliest to latest, and remember it's a tool to try and eliminate unnecessary duplication.


----------



## MASantos

If we choose to do a raffle about next build, the participants should be those who have contributed to the previous build. That encourages more people to participate.


----------



## nor_spoon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MASantos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If we choose to do a raffle about next build, the participants should be those who have contributed to the previous build. That encourages more people to participate._

 

Good idea.


----------



## fordgtlover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MASantos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If we choose to do a raffle about next build, the participants should be those who have contributed to the previous build. That encourages more people to participate._

 

Of course, that wouldn't be the primary reason to contribute (as evidenced by this initiative already), but it would help to keep things rolling along.


----------



## MisterX

Quote:


 I suggest that we do some kind of raffle to determine the recipient of the amp, so anyone could have a chance. 
 

ANYONE!

 Guys the idea of the raffle is it's a random way to select the recipient. 
 As soon the participants of the raffle are determined by preference or excluded by prejudice (however you look at it) the recipient is longer a random selection.


----------



## mwofsi

How about the excess goes to charity? Perhaps selected by krmathis?

 Any future builds could then be undertaken on an individual bases, perhaps kept as special events?

 This is a fantastic and very enjoyable endeavour, it would be a shame to make it routine.


----------



## fordgtlover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MASantos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If we choose to do a raffle about next build, the participants should be those who have contributed to the previous build. That encourages more people to participate._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MisterX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ANYONE!

 Guys the idea of the raffle is it's a random way to select the recipient. 
 As soon the participants of the raffle are determined by preference or excluded by prejudice (however you look at it) the recipient is longer a random selection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You could argue that those who have contributed to this build have already bought themselves a ticket to the next round. Anyone else who wants to be in the running can make a contribution to the next pool - by buying a ticket. Isn't the need to buy a ticket exclusionary?

 If this were to get up an running, then I would propose that any unused funds remain in the pool for the following round.


----------



## 04BluMach

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MASantos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If we choose to do a raffle about next build, the participants should be those who have contributed to the previous build. That encourages more people to participate._

 

Totally disagree with this...

 I can't speak for others that have freely donated to this endevour, but I didn't do it for any such purpose (getting raffle tickets for myself that is). I believed that it was worthwhile and a way to give something back into this community. The DIY forumn is and should be about sharing. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MisterX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, it would have to be a free raffle to select the "winner". 
 If not a charitable contribution becomes a pseudo business and I am pretty sure the staff here would have a problem with that. 
 And I think "The build pool" would have to be a per project kind of thing or we start treading across that same ground. 
 If there are funds left after the project is completed and shipped I believe they should be donated to the forum but that is just my opinion as a semi interested party._

 

I do agree with MisterX. If this is done on a more regular basis in the future it should be done via a raffle to allow many others participate. I would hope that the individuals queing up for the raffle are those that need a helping hand because they cannot afford the costs. There are a lot of students (HS & College) participating on this forum who certainly can't afford the kind of toys others are collecting.

 Additionally though, I don't see anything wrong with another member doing the same as amphead did in starting a thread to suggest a donated build be offered to a specific individual. After all, someone may be aware of another member who may have lost all in a fire or flood that cannot be replaced. That might be a tremendous gesture on the communities part to reach out a helping hand. I believe I would certainly be willing to help out!

 Donations were also given with the understanding that they are for a specific purpose - the krmathis build. If there is anything left in the pool (after defraying all expenses) they should be donated to the forum. Only other alternative would be to return the remainder to those that donated which would be a ridiculous nightmare for amb.


----------



## fordgtlover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *04BluMach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Totally disagree with this...

 I can't speak for others that have freely donated to this endevour, but I didn't do it for any such purpose (getting raffle tickets for myself that is). I believed that it was worthwhile and a way to give something back into this community. The DIY forumn is and should be about sharing._

 

Given that the concept of a raffle has only come up in the last few pages, it is probably safe to assume that we all freely donated with no expectation of a tangible return.

 Perhaps it would be best to get this thread back on topic; a beta22 for krmathis.


----------



## 04BluMach

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fordgtlover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_..........

 Perhaps it would be best to get this thread back on topic; a beta22 for krmathis._

 

Now that sounds like a great idea


----------



## omegaman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fordgtlover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Perhaps it would be best to get this thread back on topic; a beta22 for krmathis._

 

Yeah, Everyone seems more concerned about the next amp, Let's get this one started first.


----------



## nor_spoon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *omegaman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, Everyone seems more concerned about the next amp, Let's get this one started first._

 

X2000


----------



## amphead

Don't worry gentlemen, a concensus of opinion on how to do another one will get hashed out. How the next build works out, will determine if the method arrived at was the right one. Members will vote on whether they like it with their pocketbooks and soldering irons.


----------



## synaesthetic

If I can send someone heading up this project a money order I would be happy to throw a little cash in to help fund what is surely to be a monstrous and gnarly beta-22!


----------



## amphead

synaesthetic, YGPM......and thank you for your generosity.


----------



## amphead

There is the possibility that some of the lower profile parts will be installed on amplifier/PS boards on Aug. 2nd. That date will be a tight deadline. What we will need to know soon, is whether or not we will have to order a majority of the resistors and capacitors needed. Some capacitors were pledged for the build, and we need to know what values those were, so that we don't order parts already pledged. Also, if there are any resistors out there that have yet to be pledged/donated we need to know soon, before we order some from mouser. thanks everyone.


----------



## krmathis

Guys (Girls?), thanks a lot for your generosity! Donating hard earned $$, parts or build time to this project. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have read pages up and down about the B22. But still have to admit I don't quite get ahold of the work involved in building one. I know this is a give-away, but I still want to express a couple of preferences about how I prefer the amplifier:
 * 4-pin XLR in the front (for the AKG K1000).
 * Speaker bindings in the back (for Stax' though an SRD-7 Pro, or regular speakers).
 * 4 board build (balanced), with the ability to use unbalanced source as well.
 * Chassis' as small as possible. Have to admit I am very fund of 'naamanf' B22 builds, with the Par-Metal 20-series chassis'...

 Hope this is taken into consideration when building the amplifier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Best regards
 Kai


----------



## MrMajestic2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amphead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There is the possibility that some of the lower profile parts will be installed on amplifier/PS boards on Aug. 2nd. That date will be a tight deadline. What we will need to know soon, is whether or not we will have to order a majority of the resistors and capacitors needed. Some capacitors were pledged for the build, and we need to know what values those were, so that we don't order parts already pledged. Also, if there are any resistors out there that have yet to be pledged/donated we need to know soon, before we order some from mouser. thanks everyone._

 

I have the following capacitors ready to ship:
 8 x 100µF 50V Nichicon UHE
 4 x 470µF 50V Nichicon UHE
 They are leftovers from my own B22 build.

 I also have speaker binding posts that Im willing to donate too.


----------



## amphead

Thanks MrMajestic2! You answered here while I was sending you a PM. No need to answer there, since I have the information I need! Thank you very much. Edit: If our team-mates follow your example we will build this in the fastest pace ever. Countries involved in this build, in no particular order: Sweden, Norway, Australia, Canada, Spain, USA, Israel, South Africa, Belgium, UK, Portugal. Who did I leave out?


----------



## MrMajestic2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amphead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks MrMajestic2! You answered here while I was sending you a PM. No need to answer there, since I have the information I need! Thank you very much. Edit: If our team-mates follow your example we will build this in the fastest pace ever. Countries involved in this build, in no particular order: Sweden, Norway, Australia, USA, Belgium, United Kingdom. Who did I leave out?_

 

And I sent you an email before fully reading the message here


----------



## MASantos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Guys (Girls?), thanks a lot for your generosity! Donating hard earned $$, parts or build time to this project. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have read pages up and down about the B22. But still have to admit I don't quite get ahold of the work involved in building one. I know this is a give-away, but I still want to express a couple of preferences about how I prefer the amplifier:
 * 4-pin XLR in the front (for the AKG K1000).
 * Speaker bindings in the back (for Stax' though an SRD-7 Pro, or regular speakers).
 * 4 board build (balanced), with the ability to use unbalanced source as well.
 * Chassis' as small as possible. Have to admit I am very fund of 'naamanf' B22 builds, with the Par-Metal 20-series chassis'...

 Hope this is taken into consideration when building the amplifier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Best regards
 Kai_

 

IMO, we should abviously take this into consideration. Yes it is a give away, but if it doesn't suit your needs it doesn't make much sence then...

 I'm sure others will agree!


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amphead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks MrMajestic2! You answered here while I was sending you a PM. No need to answer there, since I have the information I need! Thank you very much. Edit: If our team-mates follow your example we will build this in the fastest pace ever. Countries involved in this build, in no particular order: Sweden, Norway, Australia, USA, Belgium, United Kingdom,Portugal. Who did I leave out?_

 

Not that I'm looking for particular recognition, but you forgot Portugal! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ps: let me know what items from the list I posted previously are needed to the build and I'll post them to you, or to where the amp will be built.


 Manuel


----------



## naamanf

Let me look but I think I should have enough of the film caps for all the boards.


----------



## amphead

MASantos, yes I caught the mistake just before you posted. Portugal's flag is flying proudly with this project! And we are considering what Kai's needs are for sure! Cheers.


----------



## amphead

Naamanf, that's awesome! Very generous. These are the kinds of commitments that really put wind in the sails of this project! thanks again!


----------



## GeWa

OK, I followed the advice to post also at the sales forum. http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f42/au...3/#post4490753
 Now let's see how it goes.

 Regards


----------



## amphead

Exactly GeWa! We are really on a roll now! The build on Aug. 2nd, is looking better all the time! Hope your Bijou project is going well!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GeWa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK, I followed the advice to post also at the sales forum. http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f42/au...3/#post4490753
 Now let's see how it goes.

 Regards_

 

Hi, what remaining parts other than a case and power supply and tubes does that millet need to run? My bid is up to $40 so far. You could post here or there, so people know what they are getting if they win it. Thanks!


----------



## amb

Another update: there are now 22 donations received, at a total of $521.49 after Paypal fees.


----------



## GeWa

Quote:


 Hi, what remaining parts other than a case and power supply and tubes does that millet need to run? 
 

You will need the parts you just summed up. I thought I clearly specified what was up for bidding on, I also attached an image to make things clear.

 Regards


----------



## amphead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Another update: there are now 22 donations received, at a total of $521.49 after Paypal fees._

 

With GeWa's help we are getting very close.

 Also, I found one more country, that I had not listed which is Spain. Spain's flag flies proudly with this project as well.


----------



## amphead

Due to the tight time-frame, we haven't got any more than 2 builders for Aug. 2nd. If there is an experienced builder who could bring a soldering station, you would be welcome to join Amb and myself. You would have to be within about a 3 hour driving distance from the bay area. We both like to train new builders, but unfortunately this is going to be a very busy meet. We will post pics. thanks everyone.


----------



## synaesthetic

The build is scheduled for August 2? That's cutting it pretty close for my donation since I can't send it till next payday.

 Well I suppose you can use my $20 for shipping. =) Or maybe casework.


----------



## amphead

Well, we really need your help with that donation. We are still under-funded at this point in the budget. So next week is fantastic! thanks again for your contribution!


----------



## amphead

Also, if GeWa's Millett fetches the $120.00 towards the project, that he has just informed me about, then Amb might halt our fund-raising. He will be the best judge of whether we have arrived on target though. thank you very much GeWa! Belgium's flag is flying very high today!


----------



## amb

I've yet to really work the cost (especially for big ticket items like the case, panel accessories and FPE work). so for now I won't halt the donations yet. Keep them coming, I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## amphead

Thank You very much Afrikane! Time to update the list of countries with the South African flag!


----------



## GeWa

Because I'm in a good mood, check out the auction thread guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f42/au...ml#post4494387

 Regards


----------



## krmathis

I will once again express my gratitude to all of you who have contributed. No names listed, non forgotten...

 Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ricey20

This sounds interesting. Donated $20


----------



## amphead

Thank You Ricey20! You have been added to the honored list of donors! All who have participated will be recognized for this effort! Edit: Yes, Krmathis we are happy to do it!


----------



## wnmnkh

In past, I got generous help from one of head-fi members (wonder if anyone remember what happened to me a year ago...) I also got lot of help from amb and other people here.

 I know it is a little less than mere 1/10 of the cost for my recent beta22, but currently I need to save some money for a while now.

 $250 sent. Hope this helps. (my e-mail and my id here are same)


 Edit : I have bunch of parts left for my builds. I can donate these as well if needed. But before that I need to check what parts I have....
 Edit 2 : I just found some silmic II caps enough to make one beta22 board or a sigma board excluding big caps (4600uf or 2200uf)


----------



## JamesL

That's extremely generous wnmnkh!
 Its not much, but $10 sent from me as well. 
 Hope that the build goes well =]


----------



## wnmnkh

well not really extremely since I got even bigger helps from others in past here.

 Btw we also need to think about shipping cost and customs since the amp will be built here in USA.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wnmnkh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_$250 sent. Hope this helps. (my e-mail and my id here are same)_

 

Wow! You're one generous Head-Fi'er... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I am sure that helps a lot.


----------



## amphead

wnmnkh, mind blower man! I'm shocked, speechless, and don't know what to say except Thank You very much! You will certainly get recognition from everyone here. With yours and GeWa's generous donations, we will be assured of shipping to Norway! Thank you too JamesL! I will update the donors list. Edit: I just checked myself for a pulse, I thought I died and went to heaven!


----------



## torjeh

Hi,

 I donated $25 a couple of days ago, but I thought I'd give some moral support to.


 Great project!

 I'm amazed by the number of donation and some of the high amounts donated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And there is a long time since I was this happy to donate cash.

 So keep it up, and have fun building this thing.


----------



## MASantos

Seriously guys, this is amazing how people are joining this project! 

 Great!


----------



## synaesthetic

As a contributor to this project I fully expect complete pics of the build from start to finish. =P


----------



## MASantos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *synaesthetic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As a contributor to this project I fully expect complete pics of the build from start to finish. =P_

 

x2!


----------



## amb

Today's update: We're up to 26 Paypal donations, at a total balance of $801.88. Special thanks goes to wnmnkh for his most generous gift.


----------



## GeWa

Remember that this one is near his final stage!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f42/au...13/index3.html

 Regards


----------



## amphead

The project fund-raising will still go on, because of the somewhat expensive costs of building the case for the 4-channel balanced design. Yes, as was mentioned before there will be detailed pics of the amplifier and power supply. Remember the Aug. 2nd build date is just the very busy start for the build. Edit: if you have seen Amb's pictures of the Beta24, you have some idea of the quality we are working towards with this project. thank you everyone.


----------



## GeWa

Auction was just finished, so my Millett has a new owner now!!!

 Regards


----------



## digger945

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amphead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Edit: if you have seen Amb's pictures of the Beta24, you have some idea of the quality we are working towards with this project. thank you everyone._

 

You gotta be kiddin'. That's gotta be one of the toughest industrial strength cases I have ever seen. Got my attention enough to make it my new desktop background (thanks Ti).
 I gotta see this.


----------



## amb

Another special thanks to digger945, who had made a $20 donation previously, to add $160 more to the pot! Wow.

 All PayPal donors are now listed at the β22 group build project page.


----------



## Akabeth

A great amp for a well deserved member, Krmathis

 I hope the build will go on smoothly


----------



## Listen2this1

If I was not a broke college student I would help. I did have a idea for the case. If there could be a place on the case to add all of that have contributed. I did something similar on a case I did but with genre's of music.


----------



## digger945

What's gonna be awesome is to see the smile creep up on Krmathis's face when he first listens to this bad boy amp. THAT will be so worth it.


----------



## synaesthetic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *digger945* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What's gonna be awesome is to see the smile creep up on Krmathis's face when he first listens to this bad boy amp. THAT will be so worth it._

 

Agreed!


----------



## Beefy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Listen2this1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I did have a idea for the case. If there could be a place on the case to add all of that have contributed._

 

Good idea, so long as it doesn't make the casework too much more expensive. It would also discourage flipping the amp for profit


----------



## Listen2this1

You can print an image and then apply it with double tac to plexi. Then it can be mounted to the top of the enclosure. I don't think it will effect the re-sale value. I think it could actually help.


----------



## synaesthetic

It would be fitting to have the signatures of everyone who helped to build this amp. After all, it's truly a work of Head-Fi art!


----------



## amphead

Thank you very much digger945! I have just updated the donors list. And thank you again GeWa, for making that possible!


----------



## amphead

RuZZ.il, I see you have generously donated to the build. Israel's flag flies proudly with the Beta22 build! As well as the Canadian flag for Error401's contribution!


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amphead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_if you have seen Amb's pictures of the Beta24, you have some idea of the quality we are working towards with this project. thank you everyone._

 

That would be really sweet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 The AMB β24 looks very well built, with a solid and great looking chassis.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *digger945* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What's gonna be awesome is to see the smile creep up on Krmathis's face when he first listens to this bad boy amp. THAT will be so worth it._

 

Expect lots of pictures and some impressions. A smiling krmathis might show up as well... he he


 Once again. Thank you all!


----------



## MASantos

I guess a litle board with the names of all contributors won't be too expensive as long as we keep the names small. 

 I think we should place it as close as possible to the output jack, it will improve the SQ for sure! And we should do a criogenic freezing before so it will improve SQ even more! GO GO SNAKE OIL!!!


----------



## pabbi1

And, of course a volume knob that goes to 11?


----------



## amb

Yet another appreciative thanks goes to Afrikane, who previously donated $50 and now added another $150! Your generosity is awesome.

 With 29 donations so far, the total paypal balance now stands at $1110.10.


----------



## ruZZ.il

dont you mean with 11101 donations? or would that make the donation more like 10001010110.0001100...fine.. <smacks himself, this is the ANALOG forum damnit!>

 and Afrikana 11001000$ is respectable ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this community... is.. lekker!


----------



## 04BluMach

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pabbi1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And, of course a volume knob that goes to 11? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

With AMB and Amphead on the build team and the solid backing of so many build support members egging them on from the peanut gallery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ..... Why Limit it to 11???

 Lets go for 110!!!


----------



## digger945

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Beefy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good idea, so long as it doesn't make the casework too much more expensive. It would also discourage flipping the amp for profit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Maybe someone who is reading this thread has the necessary skills and resources to have something like a plaque, seperate from the amp, or maybe attached and removable, with names or signatures....maybe that's too much....just an idea to toss around.
 EDIT: maybe just the flags of the countries represented, and we can all actually put pen to paper and send Kr a signature. Am I gettin carried away or what?


----------



## amphead

Wow thanks again Afrikane! And thanks for your donation GeWa! Two very generous team members. Thanks guys for your enthusiasm, with talk of plaques and such. I don't want to dampen the enthusiasm too much but I'm trying to find a reasonable shipping rate to Oslo, Norway. So far just one quote of $360.00 based on 40 lbs shipping weight. I will try to find something lower.


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amphead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow thanks again Afrikane! And thanks for your donation GeWa! Two very generous team members. Thanks guys for your enthusiasm, with talk of plaques and such. I don't want to dampen the enthusiasm too much but I'm trying to find a reasonable shipping rate to Oslo, Norway. So far just one quote of $360.00 based on 40 lbs shipping weight. I will try to find something lower. _

 

USPS Express is $167.67 to Norway


----------



## NoPants

^ No offense of course, but I don't know how much I'd trust such a priceless piece of work in the hands of USPS

 Also in for 25$, it didn't let me leave a name on the donation page. bui628@gmail.com...I'll just imagine that I paid even more for some new headphones or something haha

 With enough donation would there be a possibility of some exotic casework? I've seen some acrylic(?) case designs that are pretty mind-blowing.

 Also LET ME USE MY K1000s WITH IT


----------



## amphead

If we use USPS, which I'm not thinking is our best option, then the declared value for insurance is $6000.00. An easy way to make $5000.00? Edit: thank you very much for your contribution NoPants, I'll add you to the donor's list. Edit: not that we can rule USPS out, because it looks like $300.00 + otherwise.


----------



## NoPants

Thanks, I'm pretty surprised at how epic this lead into aug. 2nd is becoming

 maybe that would be a good use of the money left over (if any): funnel it into insurance. There's always money in the banana stand


----------



## 04BluMach

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *digger945* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Maybe someone who is reading this thread has the necessary skills and resources to have something like a plaque, seperate from the amp, or maybe attached and removable, with names or signatures....maybe that's too much....just an idea to toss around.
 EDIT: maybe just the flags of the countries represented, and we can all actually put pen to paper and send Kr a signature. Am I gettin carried away or what?_

 


 Maybe consider taking a page from Grado -

 The first of the HeadFi Signature B22 - yeah, SN00001. Maybe one of the artistic inclined can come up with a Logo for the HF1 Sig B22 to be Laser engraved in an Acrylic Insert for the Front Panel?

 The build team should each sign the unit so it is a totally unique product that cannot be duplicated. Signing the inside of the case (or on the bottom) would probably help to protect the sigs.

 The generosity demonstrated by this group is AWE INSPIRING


----------



## Beefy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *04BluMach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The generosity demonstrated by this group is AWE INSPIRING 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Absolutely!

 I'm just hoping we don't all burn out our generosity on just the first project of this nature.......


----------



## MrMajestic2

Just a note, that you guys probably already thought about: Norway has 230V power.


----------



## amb

I'll figure out something to signify the "special edition" nature of this amp, something that would look nice but won't break the bank.

 Ah, thanks MrMajestic. Looks like I need to make the amp configurable for 115V as well as 230V mains.


----------



## amphead

*Head-fi β22 International Team Build*?

 Yeah, we have got the 230V in mind with this build. It will require either one large toroid with 230V input wiring, or two medium toroids with the same. thanks MrMajestic2.


----------



## MisterX

Quote:


 Looks like I need to make the amp configurable for 115V as well as 230V mains. 
 

You want a switch? 
 I have a double pole double throw voltage selector style slide switch in my junk parts box that I can add to the rest of the parts I am sending.


----------



## TheRobbStory

I'm afraid I won't be able to make a donation until after I start my new job (August 4) but I'm at Stanford now and would love the opportunity to contribute some elbow grease to this noble cause.

 I'm tentatively flying back to DC on Monday, July 28. If there is anything I could do before then, please let me know!


----------



## amb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MisterX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You want a switch? 
 I have a double pole double throw voltage selector style slide switch in my junk parts box that I can add to the rest of the parts I am sending._

 

Instead of a switch (which could easily be set wrong and cause a catastrophy), I'll just use an screw-style barrier strip and wire dual-primary transformers through them. Changing a couple of wires around will accomplish the voltage switchover. Since this is something that will rarely need to be reconfigured, it's ok to require opening the case and a screwdriver to do.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* 
_I'm afraid I won't be able to make a donation until after I start my new job (August 4) but I'm at Stanford now and would love the opportunity to contribute some elbow grease to this noble cause.

 I'm tentatively flying back to DC on Monday, July 28. If there is anything I could do before then, please let me know!_

 

Too bad you will miss the build date of Aug 2nd. Since you're building a β24, you might be interested in checking mine out in person.


----------



## ruZZ.il

Regarding shipping; Maybe by the time it's done there will be someone traveling to Europe, who as their part wouldn't mind taking it over and shipping it from there. I'd offer my service here since I'll be in the states till the 10'th of September, though I doubt shipping from Israel would be significantly less. IF it is though, and it's done by then, and no one has a more direct path (I'll be leaving from Fl, via NY), I'd probably be up for the task..


----------



## amphead

Wow courier service! That would be a bit of luck, if the timing worked out. The build may take less time than our target or maybe more. We would have to insure it for $15,000 though, just in case!  Edit: anybody seen ruZZ.il lately? No I haven't but look at his sig. it says Krmathis Beta22 Team Built.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amphead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_We would have to insure it for $15,000 though, just in case! _

 

Please don't! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Cause I have to pay 25% VAT on import, calculated from the declared value. The declared value probably equal the insured value...

 A shipping rate of $300 seems about right. That the same as it cost me to send a 20kg (~40 pound) parcel the other way around.
 Quite expensive indeed. But thats what we get when handling such a heavy "beast". he he


----------



## Beefy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Please don't! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Cause I have to pay 25% VAT on import, calculated from the declared value. The declared value probably equal the insured value..._

 

Surely this amp would be classified as a gift. Does that exclude it from VAT or other import duties?


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Beefy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Surely this amp would be classified as a gift. Does that exclude it from VAT or other import duties?_

 

Sadly not. The limit of what goes as gift, with no VAT added, is ~$200 (NOK 1000).
 I am prepared to pay VAT on import, no problem. But no need to declare with a value higher than the actual one.


----------



## Beefy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sadly not. The limit of what goes as gift, with no VAT added, is ~$200 (NOK 1000)._

 

Bloody socialists


----------



## amphead

No, we are not going to declare a value that will put a burden on you. Amb will have the better idea of what value to declare, when the time comes. Edit: if we do ship it, instead of the generous offer for "Head-fi courier", we just might use USPS express for $170.00 and have a declared value of $800.00 for just the cost of parts. And cross our fingers.  This is why we need to raise a little more money, to pay for the VAT. Even though Krmathis has generously contributed to his own cause, the main "theme" of this is to make it a gift/prize with a minimal cost to the winner, as all future projects should also be.


----------



## naamanf

I have mailed B22s to Australia and the UK. Both were about $150 USPS priority air.


----------



## ruZZ.il

^^ Yay, I dont have to lug 20kg around with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (dangit, I was eagerly waiting that sig change 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## amphead




----------



## kklee

I'm a little late to this party, but I have an amp PCB (including all parts) left over from a balanced build that turned into a 3 channel build. I can build it or send it to somebody else to build.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amphead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Even though Krmathis has generously contributed to his own cause, the main "theme" of this is to make it a gift/prize with a minimal cost to the winner, as all future projects should also be._

 

Thats generous indeed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I prepared to cover the 25% VAT myself. But will appreciate if that one is covered as well.. Nice!


 Edit: Make it a gift for my 15,000 posts anniversary.


----------



## malldian

Quite a feat in itself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats!


----------



## amb

Does anyone have a set of nice speaker binding posts to donate? Prefer insulated style (i.e., similar to WBT 0735 or 0765). Need two pairs (2 red 2 black).


----------



## NoPants

sorry for not searching, but is the plan still to get it cased in europe? I imagine you can't really do that shipping uncased stuff to europe...


----------



## amb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NoPants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sorry for not searching, but is the plan still to get it cased in europe? I imagine you can't really do that shipping uncased stuff to europe..._

 

This depends on where the cases will come from. Right now it looks like we're going with Par-Metal which is located in the US, so it makes sense to do the casework here. It also allows me to do full-testing of the amp after completion.


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone have a set of nice speaker binding posts to donate? Prefer insulated style (i.e., similar to WBT 0735 or 0765). Need two pairs (2 red 2 black)._

 

I think I do, I'll check tonight.


----------



## MrMajestic2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone have a set of nice speaker binding posts to donate? Prefer insulated style (i.e., similar to WBT 0735 or 0765). Need two pairs (2 red 2 black)._

 

There is a set on the way together with the RCAs and capacitors that I sent.


----------



## penger

This ought to be one killer amp.


----------



## amb

Cool, thanks. MrMajestic.

 Btw, I placed an order with Mouser and Avel-Lindberg today. I also ordered a 4-pin XLR panel connector from Markertek. We should be on-track to begin the initial build on Aug 2nd.


----------



## amphead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kklee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm a little late to this party, but I have an amp PCB (including all parts) left over from a balanced build that turned into a 3 channel build. I can build it or send it to somebody else to build._

 

That would be very generous Kklee! Every bit of the parts we can use instead of funds, would help defray/eliminate the VAT, for Krmathis. Edit: just let me know if you are able to contribute. thanks again.


----------



## amphead

Thank you very much Lynxkcg! Your donation puts us closer to the goal of removing the VAT, for the Beta22. I have added you to the donors list.


----------



## amphead

Let's keep fund-raising to remove the VAT! The "theme" is to have this prize free to this winner and future winners. It's all well and good to win a free iron frying pan, but not one that comes with instructions for hitting yourself on the head.


----------



## amphead

fatcat28037 thank you very much for the donation! That reduced the VAT again. I have added you to the donors list.


----------



## Voltron

I had not realized this was going on, but I just donated by PP and hope krmathis will get this beautiful amp free of charge of any kind! Cheers to amphead and amb and whoever else organized this effort!


----------



## amphead

Hey Voltron! Nice to hear from you! Yeah, this is turning out to be a great event. Thank you so much for helping to defray Krmathis VAT! That's very generous. I will add you to the donors list. Thank you Jude for adding our thread to the home page!


----------



## amphead

Thank you samgotit for the donation! Donations so far have reduced the VAT to about $135.00. You have been added to the donors list.


----------



## amphead

synaesthetic, thank you for your donation! I'm thinking that you sent that to Amb via mail. You are on the donors list.


----------



## synaesthetic

Yeah I did I just wanted to let the project heads know that it's on its way.


----------



## amb

A special thanks goes to cAsE sEnSiTiVe for a generous $135 donation!


----------



## amphead

cAsE sEnSiTiVe, once again we are all at a loss for words. It's members like you that boost the spirits of everyone here. Thank you very much for your donation. I will add you to the donors list. There is a very good chance that krmathis will be VAT free!


----------



## amphead

Akabeth, thank you very much for the donation! I will add you to the donors list.


----------



## Jrossel

This is really a cool idea guys. I'm inspired. 

 I think we can get the shipping cost more reasonable if we ship with a couple (or three) flat rate boxes USPS. We could also keep it closer to the gift limits.

 I guess it really depends on the case size.

 I the spirit of the project I would like to donate the resistors for the 4 B22 boards. What gain are we talking about, 8x ?

 I also hope to help at the build session. Maybe sort the parts?

 Way to go guys!

 Jeff


----------



## krmathis

I will once again like to express my gratitude to those who have contributed.
*Thanks a lot!*


----------



## amphead

Jeff, thanks very much! We will have a soldering station for you.  Welcome to the build party! I have added you to the donors list.
 Krmathis, we will enjoy building your Beta22! Edit: if you are a photographer and are in the bay area, we would appreciate if you could donate some macro-photography.


----------



## amb

Hi Jeff, we are in good shape for all the parts needed to stuff the 4 β22 and 2 σ22 boards. You are definitely welcome to join the soldering party, though. Mark your calendar for Aug 2.


----------



## ruZZ.il

Where in the bay area is this all happening, and when? I'll be staying at a friends in Palo Alto around 22-25/Aug. I'd love to do some symbolic soldering, or even an hour or 2 worth of little bits too if need be..
 Though you guys have been quick with this one already, so I'll probably miss it all.. maybe I could come listen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Realistically, I probably wont get around to coming by though ;/)


----------



## amb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ruZZ.il* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where in the bay area is this all happening, and when?_

 

August 2nd for the initial build (board stuffing), at my place in Sunnyvale. Obviously, there is no way we're going to finish building everything, but we've yet to schedule the next round.


----------



## digger945

amb,
 You guys be sure to snap a couple of pics so we can see how it's done by the pro's.
 Could you tell us how you hold the small parts in place, so perfectly lined up and neatly in a row, while you solder them in place.
 Thanks and look forward to the updates,
 Scott


----------



## penger

Sweet! krmathis is one lucky guy. If you still need some funds, let me know, and I can pitch in some.


----------



## amb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *digger945* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_amb,
 You guys be sure to snap a couple of pics so we can see how it's done by the pro's._

 

Will do!

  Quote:


 Could you tell us how you hold the small parts in place, so perfectly lined up and neatly in a row, while you solder them in place. 
 

Yes, I admit to being a bit anal-retentive on the little details when I build stuff. For through-hole resistors, diodes, etc., I always pre-bend the leads with my needle-nose pliers to match the pitch of the holes before insertion. Vishay-Dale RN and CMF resistors are always oriented so that the resistance value markings face upward, and all non-polar caps are installed so that their capacitance markings are either most easily read, or in a most consistent manner.

 After inserting any parts I make adjustments to make sure they're lined up neat and tidy, and I bend the lead a little on the other side to keep them lined up and prevent them from falling out while I solder. Transistors leads are formed and inserted such that they're all consistent in height. After soldering I make additional adjustments to the parts to make sure they're all straight and neat. If it takes another reflow of the solder, I would do that.

 For this amp, I hope all participating builders will also do the same. It's the difference between just another stuffed board and something really special.


----------



## digger945

Thanks Ti,
 I just finished watching the video tutorials at Tangentsoft.net and also read the stuff at amb.com about soldering. I got the links for both here at Head-Fi. I can't wait to see what this project is gonna look like. Kr is a little anxious too it seems and a little humbled by the whole thing and everyone's involvement. I consider it a privilege to be involved in such a noble world project.
 Thanks again, the pointers will be used in the upcoming Beta build of my own.
 Scott


----------



## threEchelon

Is it wrong to ask why the DIY community is building krmathis a B22? He seems like a really nice guy, but he owns about $10,000 worth of equipment.

 At the NJ meet, where money was collected as donations for the build, people honestly believed that krmathis had some tragic event in his life, like the death of a family member or something. Halfway through the meet, some one said this wasn't the case; it appeared as though there was no case.

 We actually had a forum member who's dad died recently, and what did he get? Spare parts from his dad's collection. And now we have the DIY community building a $1000+ amp for a rich head-fier who's done nothing more than congratulate people on their amplifier builds.

 If there's something here I don't know, I apologize in advance for my ignorance, but at this moment, with what I know, I feel like people on the forum are being suckered into a pointless cause.

 Please, _please_ prove me wrong.


----------



## MrMajestic2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *threEchelon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is it wrong to ask why the DIY community is building krmathis a B22? He seems like a really nice guy, but he owns about $10,000 worth of equipment.

 At the NJ meet, where money was collected as donations for the build, people honestly believed that krmathis had some tragic event in his life, like the death of a family member or something. Halfway through the meet, some one said this wasn't the case; it appeared as though there was no case.

 We actually had a forum member who's dad died recently, and what did he get? Spare parts from his dad's collection. And now we have the DIY community building a $1000+ amp for a rich head-fier who's done nothing more than congratulate people on their amplifier builds.

 If there's something here I don't know, I apologize in advance for my ignorance, but at this moment, with what I know, I feel like people on the forum are being suckered into a pointless cause.

 Please, please prove me wrong._

 

I dont know what was said at the NJ meet, but in this thread I find it hard to believe that anyone didnt know what they were doing when giving money/parts to this project. Amphead started this, and people, incuding myself, decided it was a good idea.


----------



## MASantos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *threEchelon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is it wrong to ask why the DIY community is building krmathis a B22? He seems like a really nice guy, but he owns about $10,000 worth of equipment.

 At the NJ meet, where money was collected as donations for the build, people honestly believed that krmathis had some tragic event in his life, like the death of a family member or something. Halfway through the meet, some one said this wasn't the case; it appeared as though there was no case.

 We actually had a forum member who's dad died recently, and what did he get? Spare parts from his dad's collection. And now we have the DIY community building a $1000+ amp for a rich head-fier who's done nothing more than congratulate people on their amplifier builds.

 If there's something here I don't know, I apologize in advance for my ignorance, but at this moment, with what I know, I feel like people on the forum are being suckered into a pointless cause.

 Please, please prove me wrong._

 

I don't get it, so because krmathis has already some equipment and isn't going through any major problems(that I'm aware of) doesn't make him worthy of receiving a gift? Are people only suposed to be nice to others when something bad happens?

 You don't have to contribute of you don't think its correct to do so, but it is not really of good tone to question others for their contributions or to say people are being given wrong info about the nature of this project. Everyone here can read through the thread before participating so that sort of acusation is really unnecessary. If you don't think it's right, just don't participate...


----------



## amphead

There will be plenty of opportunity for future builds to recognize a Head-fi member who has been through a tragedy. This build clearly indicated in the first post that it was for the love of building by the DIY community. I truly believe that generosity can be a motivating factor, no matter what the recipient has in their possession. In Krmathis case, he was not expecting to be awarded anything. He did not know me, and he was just as surprised as everyone who contributed. While you are right that we should help out those members who have had some misfortune, that doesn't mean that we can't help out others too. I am proud of the members who contributed to this build, and believe it is an uplifting experience for 99% of the members at Head-fi. Will I get anything out of this? Yes I enjoy building amplifiers. Thank you to all who have contributed! Edit: one of the reasons for starting this thread, was that out of the blue, on several occasions, someone that I did not know, PM'ed me and mailed to me, parts pro bono, for a project that I was working on.


----------



## Ricey20

I believe there shouldn't need to be any reason to do something nice for someone. I agree that people who have had some misfortune in their life deserve to have people help them or give them something to uplift their spirits but where is it written that the same can't be done to a complete stranger just to give them that same feeling? 

 Its like giving a gift to someone that had something bad happen to them to make them feel better, but at the same time complimenting a stranger in an elevator about their attire just to make them feel good too. I sure hope humanity hasn't degraded far enough where people have to question another person's reason for doing something nice for someone.


----------



## amb

"Engage in random acts of kindness". Nothing wrong at all with that!


----------



## ruZZ.il

I just wanted a place to listen to a Beta22 the next time I'm in Oslo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Not really, though I feel in no way fooled here. I think the randomness was clearly stated in the OP and I'm familiar enough with amphead to have some faith in his good intentions here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The community really has given me so much and I find it hard to give back sometime, and even if not necessarily to the BEST cause, I believe even my modest contribution (and even more so some more honorable ones) and that there are so many of us on board, make this community that much better. I think its great to see what the community can do, not just by sharing experience, schematics and boards. It will be great to see where this all goes, and I'm sure it'll come around again to help those maybe more needy. Anyway, at least we know Krmathis will appreciate it. I mean, just look at that avatar, how couldn't he?


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ruZZ.il* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just wanted a place to listen to a Beta22 the next time I'm in Oslo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Anytime!
 Just drop me a PM, and I will make it happen...


----------



## digger945

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anytime!
 Just drop me a PM, and I will make it happen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

...yea, and then we can get together and go see GeWa (Walter) in Antwerp.
 He has an awesome home system, and I'll bet he knows some killer places to go eat too. Shoot, let's just make a mini meet out of it, whadda ya say!


----------



## GeWa

Quote:


 He has an awesome home system, and I'll bet he knows some killer places to go eat too. 
 

It' not that awesome.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 About restaurants, can't help you there either and that's because I never get out because I'm to busy lurking the various forums and/or busy building stuff.




 And now I have a package to prepare!!

 Regards


----------



## -=Germania=-

What is so wrong with it? 

 It is a Non-DIYer who has wanted a B22, but not really had a good way to get one. Why not thank someone who we seem to like? 

 BTW: Generosity for the sake of being generous is the best kind. Is this really any different than a big giveaway?

 I only hope that I could reach that level of respect in this community and have such a loving act directed to me. However, at my current rate, I doubt that I could ever be so liked!


----------



## digger945

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GeWa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It' not that awesome.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 About restaurants, can't help you there either and that's because I never get out because I'm to busy lurking the various forums and/or busy building stuff.




 And now I have a package to prepare!!

 Regards_

 

Please don't tell me that you put that Millett in a case. I can't begin to repay you for what you have already done.
 As for the restaurants, I manage to get delivery from Pizza Hut maybe once a week. I have a fetish for stuffed crust meat lovers with double cheese.
 Thanks again Walter, and look forward to the pics of the Beta for our FRIEND Krmathis.
 Scott


----------



## pabbi1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Germania=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I only hope that I could reach that level of respect in this community and have such a loving act directed to me. However, at my current rate, I doubt that I could ever be so liked!_

 

Pffft! Being liked is a very temporal wave - it comes and goes. Besides, this community is already so starved for estrogen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GeWa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And now I have a package to prepare!!_

 

And I shipped my part of that this morning - looks like I wasn't so late after all.


----------



## GeWa

@digger945

 No I still had to pack all the parts in a cardboard box to ship it to you. By the time the package arrives at your place I will mail you some PDF files with all the necessary info to wire the amp. (package will go out tomorrow)

 Regards


----------



## GeWa

Quote:


 And I shipped my part of that this morning - looks like I wasn't so late after all. 
 

Thanks for being such a good sport to donate those tubes to Scott.
 Reason it took a while was because I let the amp play for a couple of hours for a few days to make sure it was OK. Also until today I didn't had a suitable box and ran out of bubble wrap.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Regards


----------



## digger945

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Germania=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What is so wrong with it? 

 It is a Non-DIYer who has wanted a B22, but not really had a good way to get one. Why not thank someone who we seem to like? 

 BTW: Generosity for the sake of being generous is the best kind. Is this really any different than a big giveaway?

 I only hope that I could reach that level of respect in this community and have such a loving act directed to me. However, at my current rate, I doubt that I could ever be so liked!_

 

I have found that it is often this kind of generosity, most of the time, that has the largest impact, on not only the person you are being generous to, but also everyone that person comes in contact with also. It's kinda like a "healthy disease". One that is being spread intentionally here.

 As for your level of respect in this community, I think your ^ post ^ speaks volumes about your high level of character and integrity. I think the people of this community "know you".


----------



## Contrastique

I just want to say that this is an extremely nice offer and I applaud it.
 I'm sorry I don't participate, I would like to but I don't have a creditcard. I could use my boyfriends card for it but I don't feel too comfortable asking him for that.

 So instead of giving money I bless this amp with my best wishes. I hope that works too a little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Anyways, i hope it shows up in one piece and that you'll enjoy the hell out of it!


----------



## amphead

As I stated in the first post, Thank You if you are providing moral support for this build! Fan club welcome.


----------



## amphead

Btw, Thank You for the parts MisterX, I believe Amb has received those today. 5 more days till the initial construction of the amplifier/PS.


----------



## MASantos

AMB and amphead, I received the package with the parts I was donating back at home. It was returned to sender for no aparent reason. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will double check the adresses again tonight and re ship it... It's the second time this happens to me last month.


----------



## amb

MASantos, ygpm.


----------



## amphead

3 more days till build time!  As long as shipping goes as planned, I can visualize Krmathis' pics of the unpacking of the box, the initial firing up of the amp in his listening room, and pics of friends who are listening with the phones that they have. Should be a great event. I know that is still a ways off. First we have to finish building/testing the amp.


----------



## amb

The Mouser order had arrived, so did some of the donated parts. We're good to go for the initial build -- board stuffing and soldering.


----------



## 04BluMach

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Mouser order had arrived, so did some of the donated parts. We're good to go for the initial build -- board stuffing and soldering._

 

Good luck on the build. Enjoy!

 I'm sure the build team produces one awesome Amp that will literally blow Krmathis away.

 Can't wait for the Pics...


----------



## amphead

Thanks for the map Amb, I will be arriving early, about 8:30 am. My wife will be shopping at the Valley Fair Mall on Stevens Creek Blvd., then after about 4-5 hours of stuffing/soldering, I'll go back to get her and get something to eat. She can find something to do in Sunnyvale, while we do another 4-5 hours of work. She wanted to come along.  I am adding Jude to the donors list, for donating home page space!


----------



## sid_

I'd greatly appreciate it if you guys could provide a decent account of any casework completed at the meet (with photos if possible). A lot of the better looking DIY cases look like a lot of precision work has been in, but nobody ever really details the full process - so if you could, that'd be great.


----------



## kklee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amphead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That would be very generous Kklee! Every bit of the parts we can use instead of funds, would help defray/eliminate the VAT, for Krmathis. Edit: just let me know if you are able to contribute. thanks again._

 

Not quite what you mean by 'just let me know if you are able to contribute'. 

 I just realized that the build is happening next week, so there's no way I can get the parts shipped to 'build central' in time. However, I can populate the board that I've got this weekend and ship it next week.

 Let me know what would be best. If it's too late for this project, I can hold onto it for the next one (assuming that there is another Beta22 build/give away event).


----------



## Akabeth

Pics plzzzz


----------



## amb

sid_, we won't be diong any casework this weekend, just board-work. But we will take pics.

 kklee, yes, it's too late to send parts for the boards themselves because we have everything already. Maybe save them for the next β22 group-build?


----------



## synaesthetic

sorry for the delay on the donation... I don't have a car, so I can't easily get out to mail something. While most everything I need is very close to my apartment, post offices are not one of them. And the mailman doesn't collect outgoing mail from our mailboxes here.

 I asked a friend to drop the letter in a box on her way to work earlier this week and she flaked out on me. So I'll have it out soon.

 again, my apologies for the delay. These are the times when I really miss having my own vehicle.


----------



## amphead

That's OK, the delay doesn't slow us down, we are on target for the build, and will have pics available when we finish the first round of building. Kklee, it's not too late to be on the donors list, if you want to donate towards the casework. Looking forward to Saturday. thanks again!


----------



## omegaman

Good luck for the weekend, How many hours goes into building this amp ? How many build meets are you planning ?


----------



## amb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *omegaman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good luck for the weekend, How many hours goes into building this amp ?_

 

As many as it takes!
  Quote:


 How many build meets are you planning ? 
 

As many as it takes!


----------



## amphead

We have an estimate of 2 to 4 months for the build, however nothing is written in stone.


----------



## omegaman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As many as it takes!

 As many as it takes!



_

 

Good honest answers


----------



## amphead

Penger thank you very much for the donation! This helps with the case work design, which is going to be beautiful when its done. I have added you to the donors list.


----------



## NoPants

o yea it's tomorrow or the day after isn't it? There should be a designated pics person haha


----------



## amphead

We only have Amb's camera for this event. My camera is broken, and I invited a photographer to donate macro-photography for the amp. Any takers?  I just purchased a Hakko 936 soldering station(my money) to be broken-in on building the amp. This allows for some redundancy with 3 stations available, just in case of some unforeseen event.


----------



## penger

No problem amphead, wasn't sure if you guys still needed some funds after you covered the VAT, but when you indicated the casework wasn't completely covered, I decided it was time. =)


----------



## penger

How did the build go?? Pictures??


----------



## amb

amphead, rockcod and I convened at my place to kick off the initial build. Jrossel was not able to join us this time due to a schedule conflict.

 We worked many hours with meticulous care, as could be shown in the photos below. While we didn't finish stuffing all the boards, we took our time to make sure everything is done right.

 We will meet again at a future date to continue the efforts.


----------



## nor_spoon

Thanks for the images. Looks like you are having a good time! Btw, busy desktop you got there


----------



## fordgtlover

Go build team!!!!


----------



## krmathis

Great work guys!
 I see there are lots of components that will need to be carefully soldered into each of the four main boards, plus the power boards. No question that it is time consuming...

 Hope you had a nice time building the amplifier. Sure looks that way, from the smile on your faces.
 Until later, Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kai


----------



## amphead

Yeah, thanks Kai! We were thoroughly enjoying the build. Thanks Fordgtlover! Thanks Nor_spoon! I have to extend my thanks to Amb, for hosting the build meet and Rockcod is the fastest soldering gun in the west. I can't thank Rockcod enough for his generous build time donated! I am adding Rockcod to the donors list now.


----------



## rockcod

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amphead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_... fastest soldering gun in the west ..._

 

LOL... I really had a fun time and finally got to listen to amphead's Bijou -- sorry I wasn't able to provide any useful comment as I was not familiar with the headphones or the program material.


----------



## amphead

Yeah, not too many people know of Sasha Dobson. She is a light jazz singer, who has some guitar accompaniment. The stock K701 are very neutral sounding and Rockcod uses Senn. 600.  Edit: we listened to some soothing Hawaiian music, from the Beta24, while doing the build which helped to steady my hands after the large Red Bull that I drank.


----------



## arande2

Hmm maybe there should be a catch to this... Like Krmathis not being allowed to post again


----------



## nor_spoon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arande2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmm maybe there should be a catch to this... Like Krmathis not being allowed to post again
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Why shouldn't he?


----------



## MrMajestic2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nor_spoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why shouldn't he? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Im pretty sure it was a joke.


----------



## nor_spoon

Yeah, I know. Just did not understand what catch it was if he stops posting. Anyways, back to topic.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arande2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmm maybe there should be a catch to this... Like Krmathis not being allowed to post again
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Bad idea!
 Cause then I just reject the the B22, since its not worth giving up Head-Fi over...


----------



## amphead

We on the build team certainly don't want Krmathis to stop posting!  Go Krmathis!
 I will finish another board tonight for the build.


----------



## arande2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bad idea!
 Cause then I just reject the the B22, since its not worth giving up Head-Fi over... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah I knew you'd say that..


 But just to clarify I am kidding with you


----------



## Beefy

I would gladly walk away from Head-Fi and never visit again if somebody were to gift me a β22


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Beefy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would gladly walk away from Head-Fi and never visit again if somebody were to gift me a β22 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Traitor!


----------



## digger945

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Beefy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would gladly walk away from Head-Fi and never visit again if somebody were to gift me a β22 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'll go with you if you let me listen to it every other weekend


----------



## synaesthetic

Krmathis will be too busy listening to the beauteous sounds pouring from his beta-22 to post!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Beefy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would gladly walk away from Head-Fi and never visit again if somebody were to gift me a β22 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Looks like we have a worthy volunteer for the next giveaway. I'll donate


----------



## Beefy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'll donate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Lots of people would 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No, there are far more deserving than I am. I just wish that there was some way that the big DIY contributors like AMB, tangent, Pete Millett, Kevin Gilmore etc, etc, could be rewarded for their contributions to the community under this idea. But it would be such a token effort though, giving them one of their own amps.......


----------



## amphead

Just finished the board that I started on yesterday. Time for some sleep.
 I'm sure that some deserving individual will get the next amp.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amphead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just finished the board that I started on yesterday. Time for some sleep._

 

Great to hear that the building process are on schedule. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I am sure there are lots of work left though...


----------



## amphead

Started working on an amplifier board that we worked on earlier. Work in progress. Thanks Krmathis!


----------



## NoPants

nice pics but i need moar

 also I didn't know they made red bull in those sizes...


----------



## krmathis

^ I am sure we will see lots more pictures.
 They still have a way to go until the end product, so will probably meet up at least once more.


 Edit: And not to forget.
 I will take and share numerous pictures from unpacking, hooking up, auditioning, ... the Beta 22


----------



## amphead

Yes, we are carefully finishing up the boards and when we have panel work finished to mount the boards into then more pics will come. Then the wiring and testing phase. Edit: it's time to once again congratulate all of our donors who have made this extraordinary event possible, as well as Amb and Rockcod.


----------



## amphead

Another board has been completed by the build team. Getting closer.


----------



## Cool_Torpedo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amphead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Another board has been completed by the build team. Getting closer. _

 

Fantastic!!! If I were Krmathis I'd be eating my nails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Do you think it will really take two months or more to be completely built and tested?

 Rgrds


----------



## amb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cool_Torpedo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_FDo you think it will really take two months or more to be completely built and tested?_

 

Stuffing the boards, laborious as it is, is only the tip of the iceberg...


----------



## digger945

amb, would you mind telling us what kind of wire you use for the signal in/out and if it is shielded.
 Thanks


----------



## amphead

There is a chance that Saturday, 23rd Aug. will be the next build meet date, depending on a few determining factors.


----------



## amb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *digger945* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_amb, would you mind telling us what kind of wire you use for the signal in/out and if it is shielded.
 Thanks_

 

I've yet to determine the wire routing inside the case, but most likely I'll use Belden 8451 100% foil-shielded pair for the inputs. There is supposedly some donated special hookup wires on their way to me, and I'll most likely use them elsewhere in the build, depending on the wire gauge and suitability of purpose.


----------



## krmathis

Cool_Torpedo. I don't bite my nails.
 But I am really curios on how the B22 turns out, and not least what it will sound like.


----------



## nor_spoon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cool_Torpedo. I don't bite my nails.
 But I am really curios on how the B22 turns out, and not least what it will sound like. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Give me a call, and I will be there in a heartbeat checking it out too


----------



## amb

Update: cases have been ordered. It's a pair of Par-Metal 20-series cases. 12" wide, 12" deep and 3" tall, all-clear anodized with vent slots on the bottom, side and top. I also specified that the rear panels should be identical to the fronts (i.e., the inside support piece should have a rectanular cutout) with an extra panel included for each case.

 I hope they get that right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The lead-time quoted is two weeks plus shipping time. After I receive the cases I will work on the FPE customizations.


----------



## amphead

We have another "official" build meet scheduled for Saturday 23rd Aug.. We will do what we can regardless of whether we have received the cases. RuZZ.il will be joining us from Israel, adding a true international flavor to the construction of this project.


----------



## krmathis

^ Really nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Both that you have nailed August 23rd. as the next build day, with International assistance from Israel.
 But also that the Par-Metal 20-series cases have been ordered. Hope they get there until the 23rd.

 Until later. Enjoy!
 Kai


----------



## rockcod

I will join you guys...


----------



## amphead

Thats good to hear Rockcod!


----------



## BradJudy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Update: cases have been ordered. It's a pair of Par-Metal 20-series cases. 12" wide, 12" deep and 3" tall, all-clear anodized with vent slots on the bottom, side and top. I also specified that the rear panels should be identical to the fronts (i.e., the inside support piece should have a rectanular cutout) with an extra panel included for each case._

 

I didn't know you could order the Par-Metal cases this way, that's cool. I assume you're sending the stock panels to FPE as "customer provided materials" or whatever they call it?


----------



## amb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BradJudy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I didn't know you could order the Par-Metal cases this way, that's cool. I assume you're sending the stock panels to FPE as "customer provided materials" or whatever they call it?_

 

Yes.


----------



## amphead

Another board will be complete tonight, after getting a few 4-40 screws from the hardware store. There will be just the "ceremonial" solder joints for RuZZ.il.  On the 23rd we will be analyzing/testing the boards.


----------



## ruZZ.il

hey don't be shy to leave me some work! I've been away from an iron for a little while, I need some fumes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Though if I were you guys and had all the boards and bits around, I'd find it hard to wait too  I'll be just as glad to help with some testing if I can, and am honored to be part of such a project in any way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I even get the red carpet to get me there!

 Fine fine, I admit, I'm looking forward to meeting such great guys more than the fumes 

 Thanks for.. well, lots of things.


----------



## amphead

Well you will get a P-Mosfet/heatsink and 8 transistors NPN/PNP and some trimpots. And they are critical to the proper operation of Krmathis amp.  On another note, 5 boards are finished, leaving 20% of the 6th board left for RuZZ.il to do the honors. Edit: Thank you very much Head-fiers from the "NJ Head-Fi Meet" for the latest donation! I will add you to the donors list as a block:"NJ Head-Fi Meet".


----------



## amphead

Thank you donors for the support!


----------



## amphead

We will be meeting at 9:30 am on the day of the build meet.


----------



## amphead

TomB, has generously donated to the build. Thank you very much TomB! I will add you to the donors list.


----------



## omegaman

Nice to see people still donating and the build taking shape, Great work guys.


----------



## amphead

Thank you Team España! Thanks again for your earlier donations. 






 The boards are almost completely finished, except for what RuZZ.il does next Saturday.


----------



## amphead

4 more days till the build meet. Congrats to the rest of the team!


----------



## fordgtlover

^

 Nice touch, amphead.


----------



## nor_spoon

I love this thread!


----------



## krmathis

^ So do I! Wonder why... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Have a nice time continuing the build this upcoming saturday.


----------



## amphead

Tyll, has made a generous donation to the project. Thank You very much! I will add Headroom to the donors list.


----------



## dBel84

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amphead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_4 more days till the build meet. Congrats to the rest of the team!





























_

 


 I can even see my "home" colours flying , not that expat after all  . Great to see everything progressing so smoothly ..dB


----------



## amb

The Par-Metal cases arrived today, as ordered... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Now I can begin to design the FPE customizations.






 We won't be doing any case-work during this weekend's get-together but we have plenty of initial setup/testing of the boards to do.

 We are definitely making good progress.


----------



## amphead

Yes, those will be beautiful fitted with the balanced Beta22 boards. Looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## ruZZ.il

I can almost smell the solder fumes


----------



## krmathis

Nice to see that the cases have arrived!
 ..best wishes for todays build meeting. Remember to snap a few pictures this time as well..


----------



## ruZZ.il

without further ado:
 (click for larger image)
















 The completed boards getting checked by Rockcod. Seems like they've got approval too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you Ron for getting this all together ( and more so for leaving me a few bits to solder in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), Amb, for basically being the ground plane. So important... and so hospitable!(extra thank you). and Rockcod, for some impressive solder gunning and making sure everything works. It was a pleasure meeting you all (and listening to that b24!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## tomb

Looks like it was fun!


----------



## nor_spoon

Looking clean and nice. Amazing work, hope you had a really good time!


----------



## omegaman

Starting to take shape now !!!!!! Keep up the good work.


----------



## amb

Thanks to amphead, rockcod and ruZZ.il for coming and helping with the group-build mini-meet #2, and to Jrossel for a brief visit.

 After a small mishap (fried some transistors on the σ22 boards but easily fixed), all boards are tested and functional now. We have done the initial setup on all four β22 boards and that went without a hitch.

 Now I need to spend some time with Front Panel Designer...

 ruZZ.il and rockcod hard at work:





 Putting the final touches on the β22 boards:





 Jrossel (right) looks on:





 amphead and ruZZ.il:





 The finished boards placed (but not yet installed) in the cases:


----------



## Beefy

Looking great!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ruZZ.il and rockcod hard at work:



_

 

That is quite the 'trophy' cabinet at the back of that photo


----------



## amphead

We had an outstanding time, finishing the board build, testing and discussing all things Head-fi! It was very nice to meet you Russ! I was impressed with RuZZil's soldering technique and he did not disappoint. It was nice to see Amb, Rockcod and Jrossel once again! Yes, the testing/smoke test did not disappoint either.  The boards are quite robust and were not phased by the single component, which caused our problem(the small diode). Thanks again Amb for hosting a fantastic build meet! Thank all of you, members of the Krmathis Build Team/Donors for your generous support that made this event possible!


----------



## olblueyez

Just wanted to jump in and say what you guys have done is beautiful and it is great to see people doing something like this for someone else.


----------



## MrMajestic2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

Looks like AMB gets all his "lotions" from Yves Rocher


----------



## amb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrMajestic2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks like AMB gets all his "lotions" from Yves Rocher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You're so observant.
 Just kidding... I really don't know where that box came from. I didn't even know what Yves Rocher was until I googled it just now!


----------



## ruZZ.il

Ron brought the boards in it. It's him I tell you!!
 (don't tell us its your wifes now.. the blame game can't go on forever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## krmathis

Yeah, sure looks like you guys had another great build-meet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ...and the β22 seems to come together nicely. With casing and everything...


----------



## amphead

It's looking pretty good isn't it Krmathis! 

 OK, Russ I admit it. The Yves Rocher is my box. I like to put hand lotion on the back of my transistors, when I mount them on the heatsinks. They sing better when they think they are at the spa.


----------



## krmathis

^ It does indeeeeeed!
 Seems like you guys have put some time into mounting the components evenly on all six board. They look some clean.
 The cases looks sweet as well, and I can't wait to see what AMB plan for their front and back layout.

 You guys rock!


----------



## TheRobbStory

It is so strange to put faces with Head-Fi names!

 Looks like great progress and I can't wait to see the finish build.


----------



## rockcod

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After a small mishap (fried some transistors on the σ22 boards but easily fixed), all boards are tested and functional now. We have done the initial setup on all four β22 boards and that went without a hitch._

 

I think I inhaled some of that smoke


----------



## amphead

No, thats the trichlorethylene/solvent we cleaned the boards with. Don't worry you will survive to see the amp finished, but just barely.


----------



## amphead

Can't wait to see the amplifier with power switch, volume pot and input/output connectors mounted to the FPE panels.


----------



## amb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amphead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can't wait to see the amplifier with power switch, volume pot and input/output connectors mounted to the FPE panels._

 

I am in the process of doing the Front Panel Designer work. As many of you know, it's a time-consuming process because I need to study the datasheets of every panel component for their precise mounting hole sizes, shapes, and maximum panel thickness limitations. In each case I also have to verify the datasheets against actual measurements with a digital caliper. I found that the actual measurements are sometimes significantly different than the docs.

 I also have to arrange the panel parts in an ergonomic and visually-pleasing manner, while taking into account optimum internal wire routing, how the boards and other parts are going to be mounted, and ensuring that the parts won't crowd or interfere with each other. And last but not least, I have to keep a watchful eye toward how much all this is going to cost, and try not to go overboard. Every little thing adds up...

 It won't be quite as extravagant as my β24 due to cost constraints (The FPE work alone on my β24 was more expensive than the entire cost of this amp), but nevertheless the result will be very nice, I promise.


----------



## wnmnkh

So far the process seems smooth.


----------



## olblueyez

Cant wait to see it!


----------



## amphead

Thank you donors! This is going to be one awesome amplifier!


----------



## amb

I have completed the FPE design, and am waiting for just a couple of actual parts to arrive (so that I could verify the dimensions with a digital caliper) before I place the order to have them fabricated.


----------



## nor_spoon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amphead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thank you donors! This is going to be one awesome amplifier!_

 

No doubt!


----------



## amphead

The suspense is building! Imagine what it will look like with Amb labs logo on the front panel.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amphead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The suspense is building! Imagine what it will look like with Amb labs logo on the front panel._

 

Indeed!
 I am really curious about the outcome of this build.


----------



## synaesthetic

You're not the only one, haha. I think all of us are a little too excited about this, considering how most of us will never even hear the amp. =P

 The concept itself was just so cool I couldn't resist contributing. =)


----------



## digger945

Thanks for the pics guys. Beta PCB's look like they're doin' 90, even when they're sittin' still
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## amphead

I'm imagining what the front/rear panels will look like when they get back from FPE!  The panels are waiting on precise parts dimensions for now. We will have to do lunch again at the Thai restaurant!


----------



## Edwood

Wow. I love the "Build Meet". We should have more of those. Perhaps even "Amish Amp" building. Kind of like how everyone helps build other member's homes.

 -Ed


----------



## amphead

The man with the Uber equipment list has entered the building!


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amphead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm imagining what the front/rear panels will look like when they get back from FPE!  The panels are waiting on precise parts dimensions for now._

 

Lucky you!


----------



## amphead

Thank you very much donors! We on the build team are humbled by the "heart" you have shown to help your fellow Head-fiers enjoy such a wonderful amplifier, both as the recipient and those just sharing the Krmathis experience.


----------



## amb

In the next day or two I'll submit the FPE files for panel fabrication. Can't wait too see how they turn out!

 EDIT: panel order submitted!


----------



## amphead

That's great! No wine before it's time. We will see the panels when they are mounted to the chassis. Can't wait to see it too!


----------



## rockcod

Looks like we are looking at another meet in a few weeks ...


----------



## amphead

Can't wait to see everything come together. We are on FPE's time schedule for now.


----------



## krmathis

Nice, nice!


----------



## amb

ETA of the panels is Friday September 26th. Once they're here we'll be ready to do the casework.


----------



## amphead

That's good news about the FPE schedule. We will be in our 9th week since the project began, when they arrive and that is really a desirable position to be in with the build target date that we started with. Thank You again donors, I am really thrilled with what has been accomplished with your help! This is historic and I can't think of many events happening in the electronics/audio world of this type.


----------



## amb

The panels have arrived!


----------



## JamesL

The suspense is building!
 Pictures! =o


----------



## Beefy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The panels have arrived! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Sweeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## amphead

There is the possibility that I could make it for a build meet on Saturday, October 4th. Is this something that would work for the build team?


----------



## rockcod

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amphead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There is the possibility that I could make it for a build meet on Saturday, October 4th. Is this something that would work for the build team?_

 

works for me


----------



## amb

October 4th is fine for me too.

 I won't post pics yet, I want to wait until the amp is done... a little suspense is a good thing.


----------



## gyrodec

Everytime I see progress on this thread I get the war-and-fuzzies. You guys are just awsome, and you should feel very good about yourselves. Lack of any tallents and current personal issues mean't I had nothing to contibute, but that doesn't mean I can't chear for the team. Go, nice guys go


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The panels have arrived! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sweet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I am looking forward to pictures from the October4th. build meet (if you all find time).


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sweet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I am looking forward to pictures from the October4th. build meet (if you all find time)._

 

Me 2


----------



## swt61

I'm highly anticipating the pics of the finished product!


----------



## nor_spoon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swt61* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm highly anticipating the pics of the finished product!_

 

x2. Really looking forward to it. You guys are awesome!


----------



## amphead

The build-meet is ON indeed, for Saturday. Looking forward to hearing this amplifier. I know it will look beautiful, now that I know the secret information about the front panel.


----------



## MASantos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amphead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The build-meet is ON indeed, for Saturday. Looking forward to hearing this amplifier. I know it will look beautiful, now that I know the secret information about the front panel. _

 

NOT FAIR!!!! LOL! Can' wait to see it!


----------



## krmathis

Enjoy the meeting guys!
 ..and post some pictures when you have something worthy to show off.


----------



## steinba

I was just wondering what it takes to be nominated for being in the recieving end of this kind of project. Audio-geek norwegians? If so the line starts here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...Just kidding, of course.

 Can't wait to see the finished amp.


----------



## amb

I couldn't resist... here is a little carrot to whet your appetite...


----------



## smeggy

Heh, that looks sweet. I can just tell this is going to be a looker.


----------



## steinba

Looks good indeed! Show us more, you tease!


----------



## nor_spoon

Lovely! Looks nice and clean.


----------



## swt61

Very nice Ti!

 Have fun tomorrow gents, and get those pics posted quickly.


----------



## omegaman

Looking forward to the pics, Have a great weekend.


----------



## amb

amphead, rockcod and I convened at my place yesterday to continue the build effort. Jrossel also joined us in the afternoon. We're in the most time-consuming phase of the build. Prior to the get-together, I pre-mounted all the panel components, marked the mounting locations of the boards and other parts, and prepared wiring diagrams for everyone to work with to help move things along. We drilled the needed holes on the chassis bottom plate and proceeded to start wiring everything together.

 We made some progress on the β22 amp, but were far from being able to finish it before we had to quit for the night. When we finish the β22 amp I will post pictures of it. Meanwhile, we were able to complete the σ22 power supply. It tested perfectly and is looking very nice. Here are some pics for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## amb

More pics of the σ22:











 Rockcod working on the σ22 chassis base plate:





 Amphead wielding a portable electric drill:





 Jrossel snapped this pic as we work:


----------



## Cool_Torpedo

Really cute mates!!!! That's a wonderful looking piece of gear


----------



## ruZZ.il

wawawiwa! looking good! Muchos kudos to you all! It looks like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 time is getting closer. I wish I coulda been there to help out, it was loads of fun last time. For now, I just get to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## omegaman

This is really coming together now, It looks amazing !!!!!!!! Can't wait to see the finished article.

 It was worth throwing my hard earned $$$ in just to see what I have helped to make possible.

 Great work guys


----------



## swt61

And I thought I was the only one who has a bench top drill press in my bathroom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Absolutely stunning work gents!


----------



## fordgtlover

Top effort guys.


----------



## pabbi1

That is a statement. Period.

 X³ on the drill press in the bathroom - much love for that picture. My wife was horrified.


----------



## olblueyez

Beautiful


----------



## rhys h

That is a beautiful amplifier! Well done to all the team!


----------



## Pars

This really looks nice Amb... love the design elements in the panels. For the Sigma22 logo on the front panel, did you have to use HPGL to do this? Or does FPE's software support those fonts and character sets, etc.?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

nice - My new Woo GES has the same type of finish and engraving and looks wonderful.


----------



## BradJudy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pars* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This really looks nice Amb... love the design elements in the panels. For the Sigma22 logo on the front panel, did you have to use HPGL to do this? Or does FPE's software support those fonts and character sets, etc.?_

 

I don't know what AMB used, but FPE includes a Greek font for adding Greek characters like the sigma.


----------



## wolf18t

Gorgeous!


----------



## Beefy

I'm absolutely stunned at the work you guys have done for this. Your incredible work makes my money donation seem completely insignificant.

 Can't wait for the final shots!


----------



## amphead

This was a very enjoyable build-meet, with Amb doing the hosting honors once again. I know you would have enjoyed it Russ, if you were in the area. Thank you Amb for your hospitality! Thanks goes out to Rockcod for much hard-work on the project, and thank you too Jrossel for your work helping me to construct part of the amplifier assembly, that Amb had done alot of the preliminary work on! This was a very successful event, and puts us closer to the testing phase, although there is more work required on the amplifier proper. Once again I really enjoyed the solder slinging with the build-team. Thank you very much donors, for making another build-meet possible!

 Top view of the dual Sigma power supply.






 Back of the amplifier.


----------



## MASantos

Guys, a little technical question: why isn't(edited) the PS case connected to the ground lug on the IEC inlet?


----------



## amb

MASantos, any piece of equipment that contains AC mains voltage _should_ have its chassis tied to AC ground. This is to protect you from getting a shock if any live wiring or component inside is to come loose and touch the case. The chassis would shunt the lethal voltage to ground (and hopefully blow the fuse and/or trip your house wiring circuit breaker).

 In this case, the body of the Schurter IEC is already connected to the ground lug, and it's mounted directly to the aluminum rear panel without isolation, so no explicit wire need to be added to make the chassis/ground connection.


----------



## error401

Wouldn't the anodizing isolate the connection? I'm pretty sure aluminum oxide is an insulator.


----------



## amb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *error401* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wouldn't the anodizing isolate the connection? I'm pretty sure aluminum oxide is an insulator._

 

The IEC's mounting screws contact the metal backing behind the plastic mounting flanges, and they are tightly screwed into _threaded_ holes on the rear panel. I measure full continuity (0.2 ohms on the DMM) between the IEC's ground tab and the threaded pem nut on the _front_ panel, which indicates that all pieces of the chassis are making good electrically connection.


----------



## olblueyez

Front Panel?


----------



## MASantos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_MASantos, any piece of equipment that contains AC mains voltage should have its chassis tied to AC ground. This is to protect you from getting a shock if any live wiring or component inside is to come loose and touch the case. The chassis would shunt the lethal voltage to ground (and hopefully blow the fuse and/or trip your house wiring circuit breaker).

 In this case, the body of the Schurter IEC is already connected to the ground lug, and it's mounted directly to the aluminum rear panel without isolation, so no explicit wire need to be added to make the chassis/ground connection._

 

I didn't remember that the body of the IEC was grounded. And I didn't type my question correctly above.


----------



## krmathis

*Wow!* Now I am more or less out of words...
 This one sure looks stunning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Really great work from the build and design team! ...not to mention those who have donated $$, parts, time, ideas, .. to make this possible. This one certainly will be special!


----------



## wolf18t

Oh boy, even if I don't really need it, this makes me want to build another B22 this time in two box and balanced. I would even buy the panels if there are eventually made available to a group buy. I suppose the chassis were sourced from Par Metal?


----------



## n_maher

Great work guys, truly something you all can be proud of.

 If I may, I'd like to make one suggestion. Given the rather sedentary lives our amps tend to live I've gotten in the habit of removing the locking mechanism from XLR jacks. It can be a big pain in the butt to try and remove cables from behind a rack when they are locked in place and I've found XLR's to have every bit as much if not more clamping force than RCA type connections.


----------



## amb

I'm not going to be disassembling the XLR jacks. Unlike 1/4" plugs, XLR plugs are larger so there is more room to grab on to, and removal is a simple one-handed operation (press tab with thumb while withdrawing the plug with the remaining fingers). Btw, only the two rear panel XLR jacks have locking tabs. The front panel jacks for headphone connections are all "latching" but without the locking tab.


----------



## amb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wolf18t* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh boy, even if I don't really need it, this makes me want to build another B22 this time in two box and balanced. I would even buy the panels if there are eventually made available to a group buy. I suppose the chassis were sourced from Par Metal?_

 

The chassis is Par-Metal 20 series 12x12x3 in clear anodize. I specified two front panels per case rather than a front and a rear, so that I get the same support piece for the rear panel as the fronts. The cases are not too expensive but be prepared to pay a lot for the FPE panels.


----------



## lisnalee

Fantastic work guys, that is going to one very sweet amp when its finished.

 Keep the pics coming..


----------



## Afrikane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_amphead, rockcod and I convened at my place yesterday to continue the build effort. Jrossel also joined us in the afternoon. We're in the most time-consuming phase of the build. Prior to the get-together, I pre-mounted all the panel components, marked the mounting locations of the boards and other parts, and prepared wiring diagrams for everyone to work with to help move things along. We drilled the needed holes on the chassis bottom plate and proceeded to start wiring everything together.

 We made some progress on the β22 amp, but were far from being able to finish it before we had to quit for the night. When we finish the β22 amp I will post pictures of it. Meanwhile, we were able to complete the σ22 power supply. It tested perfectly and is looking very nice. Here are some pics for your viewing pleasure.

























_

 

Quoted purely for awesomeness


----------



## digger945

uuuuuuh......uuuuuuummmmh......oooooooh......(gulp )


----------



## krmathis

Weekly bump!


----------



## amb

Ask and ye shall receive! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just finished building the β22. It is working and sounding beautifully. I will be bringing this β22/σ22 duo, my β24 amp, and several other amps to the Burning Amp festival this coming weekend. I'm looking forward to meet Nelson Pass, John Curl, and several other big names in audio. It should be fun.

 After that, I'll do a bit more testing, and then I will reconfigure the σ22 for 230V 50Hz mains power. Amphead is making a companion plaque to commemorate this very special group-build edition β22 and σ22. When he is done we will ship everything to krmathis.


----------



## amb

More photos of the β22 innards:

 Boards are mounted, wiring up the stepped attenuator (enclosed in a box for additional shielding). It is located at the rear, immediately next to the input jacks for the shortest possible wiring. The volume knob is connected via a shaft extender and panel bearing.





 The volume knob "ring illumination" is done with a sanded circular acrylic piece, fitted in a front panel cavity, secured to the front panel by the panel bearing, and lit from behind by four blue LEDs.





 A view of the back side of the front panel, showing the Molex connectors that plug into the illumination LEDs.





 Everything is all wired up and working. The front panel has a pair of Neutrik combo jacks for balanced headphones with dual 3-pin XLR male plugs or two pairs of unbalanced headphones with standard 1/4" TRS plugs. There is also a 4-pin XLR jack for balanced headphones such as the AKG K1000.





 Another front panel shot.


----------



## rhys h

Brilliant job and a big well done to everyone that worked on and designed this amp.

 AMB, can i ask where you got those speaker terminals?


----------



## amb

rhys h, the speaker binding posts were donated by MrMajestic2. I believe he bought them from THL Audio (see the "Plugs and sockets" section, item TCBPs-E).


----------



## MASantos

Awesome! Looks great! Any chance of a pitstop in Portugal for a listening session?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 oh, and where does one order these??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Great work everyone that contributed and even more so to the builders!


----------



## Ferrari

It's a feast for the eyes. I'm impressed, really!


----------



## krmathis

Thats sick, just sick! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Really like the component layout, chassis design, blue light, and of course the craftsmanship. This is going to be a nice christmas gift (pr pre-christmas I guess).
 Enjoy the Burning Amp festival as well.


 Hmmm.. I began to wonder about the 4-pin XLR though. The K1000 have a 4-pin XLR like shown in this picture at APureSound:
http://apuresound.com/images/cables/...on4pxlr/05.JPG
 Is that one a female plug, hooking straight into the male jack on the B22? Sorry, but I have these whole "male/female" mixed up...

 I am sure you have full control, but like to clear up my mind.


----------



## amb

Hmm. Maybe I got the connector gender wrong. Is that a stock K1000 plug? If so I'd have to replace the jack with a female one.


----------



## krmathis

I have that plug on my K1000, and I really believe its the stock one.
 Any other K1000 owner around here to verify? Guys...


----------



## amb

I just looked at steinchen's build in the β22 website gallery and sure enough he has a female jack for the K1000. I should've looked there first. Lol. OK, time to order a replacement jack...


----------



## krmathis

Ti, sorry for the trouble! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 But guess its better to get it right, so I don't have to use an adapter cable.

 Kai


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just looked at steinchen's build in the β22 website gallery and sure enough he has a female jack for the K1000. I should've looked there first. Lol. OK, time to order a replacement jack... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ti, 

 I might have one and can check for you tonight if you like.


----------



## sid_

Other than perhaps amb's Dynahi, that is the best looking headphone amplifier (including professionally made stuff) I have ever seen. You are very lucky krmathis.


----------



## wolf18t

Feature & aesthetically wise and I think this is the "ultimate" B22 ever built. 

 With this great amp perhaps krmathis will change some of his beloved stax gear for dynamics headphones...


----------



## MrMajestic2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have that plug on my K1000, and I really believe its the stock one.
 Any other K1000 owner around here to verify? Guys..._

 

Verified, its the same as the stock.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wolf18t* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_With this great amp perhaps krmathis will change some of his beloved stax gear for dynamics headphones... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I already have a great dynamic headphone. Hint: K1000
 ...god knows if there will be more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not going to sell any of my Stax'en though (ok the SR-404 may go some day).


----------



## amb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ti, sorry for the trouble! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 But guess its better to get it right, so I don't have to use an adapter cable.

 Kai_

 

That's ok, it just means that I get to keep this amp a bit longer.


----------



## amphead

Wow! I'm seeing the amp/PS finished for the first time as well. Certainly raises the bar for the DIY community. It's as beautiful as the Beta24, only in a smaller package. I don't think that Krmathis will mind a slight delay. Well, on the other hand maybe it's unbearable.


----------



## UglyJoe

You guys, this is just awesome.

 amb, I'm assuming that you've at least given this a shot as a preamp with your B24... how is it? Gots to know.


----------



## amb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *UglyJoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_amb, I'm assuming that you've at least given this a shot as a preamp with your B24... how is it? Gots to know._

 

Actually I haven't. This build does not have XLR preamp outputs, and the headphone out combo jacks are the wrong gender for a preamp out (and I didn't wire up the ground pin on them).

 I have no doubt that when wired up appropriately, this would make a great preamp for the β24, but I am currently driving the β24 straight out of my Benchmark DAC1.

 I just had an evil thought, though, how about a downsized β24 as a preamp?


----------



## Grahame

Awesome build, a true work of art, and I'm going to be lucky enough to see it up close and personal at Burning Amp. Sweet.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's ok, it just means that I get to keep this amp a bit longer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

True, so true! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amphead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow! I'm seeing the amp/PS finished for the first time as well. Certainly raises the bar for the DIY community. It's as beautiful as the Beta24, only in a smaller package. I don't think that Krmathis will mind a slight delay. Well, on the other hand maybe it's unbearable. _

 

Ron,
 Its already almost unbearable as it is. I do my best to cope with it, and think I am doing quite fine... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 You guys take your needed time, and I will be even more excited when I get my hands on it.

 Kai


----------



## jordanross

Grahame, your so lucky. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wish I could get up there, too bad I'll just have to settle for the socal meetup...


----------



## fordgtlover

This build is awesome. I am proud to be part of such a fantastic project.

 The build team should be very proud.


----------



## nor_spoon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fordgtlover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This build is awesome. I am proud to be part of such a fantastic project.

 The build team should be very proud._

 

Totally agree. Looking forward to see and hear it on our next meet, hopefully sometime in the near future


----------



## Planar_head

What an incredible design, and incredibly beautiful, both inside and out. Words cannot describe the neatness and clean cut lines of that case, and the sheer craftsmanship that went into the internals.

 I seriously doubt you could find another amp that looks nearly as good as this.

 I bet it will sound twice as good too!


----------



## fordgtlover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nor_spoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Totally agree. Looking forward to see and hear it on our next meet, hopefully sometime in the near future 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It's fantastic that not only will krmathis get an amazing new amp, but other headfiers near him will get to share the pleasure. 

 The gift that keeps on giving


----------



## krmathis

Yeah, any Head-Fi'er in my area will be free to drop by for a look and audition. Or attend one of the future local Head-Fi meetings, cause I am sure there will be more of them.

 Can't wait!


----------



## omegaman

That is one amazing piece of kit !!!!!!! Love everything about it.

 Pity you don't live in Spain.


----------



## MoodySteve

Excellent, excellent build - definitely one to be proud of.

 Can a builder elaborate on how the four knob-illuminating LEDs are secured to the front panel?


----------



## Cool_Torpedo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Omegaman* 
_That is one amazing piece of kit !!!!!!! Love everything about it.

 Pity you don't live in Spain._

 

We can organize a group travel to Norway to pay Krmathis a visit


----------



## olblueyez

Can we stop over at Amsterdam on the way?


----------



## MrMajestic2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can we stop over at Amsterdam on the way?_

 

For a schmoke and a pancake?


----------



## Ferrari

Or build a better-looking β22/σ22 duo and have your own party. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I know that it’s more or less a “mission impossible”, but it’s on my to do list.
 Actually that build is on going...


----------



## amb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MoodySteve* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can a builder elaborate on how the four knob-illuminating LEDs are secured to the front panel?_

 

The 6mm thick front panel has a 0.1" deep round cavity milled into the center volume knob position, slightly larger than the knob itself. Within the cavity, there is a center hole for the shaft extension panel bearing, as well as four 2.9mm holes for the LEDs. A 0.1" thick clear acrylic round disc, 0.01" smaller than the cavity, is sanded to have a "frosted" appearance. This disc also has a center hole for the panel bearing. The acrylic disc is fitted into the panel cavity, and fastened by the panel bearing nut. The four LEDs are inserted into the holes from behind the panel and secured with super glue. Their leads are shortened and Molex plugs are used to connect them.


----------



## JamesL

Did you guys use FPE's 6 or 8mm panels? It looks thicker than the 4mm ones I've used.


----------



## amb

JamesL, read my post above yours again...


----------



## Ferrari

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JamesL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you guys use FPE's 6 or 8mm panels? It looks thicker than the 4mm ones I've used._

 

My dear, read the first 2 words amb wrote in the post before you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_Edit: Ahh... amb just beat me for a minute!_


----------



## JamesL

lol.. oops. =)


----------



## Ferrari

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...The four LEDs are inserted into the holes from behind the panel and *secured with super glue*. Their leads are shortened and Molex plugs are used to connect them._

 

But if (one of) the LEDs is defect in the long run, how can we replace it? Or ... is the used glue relative easy to remove?


----------



## amb

LEDs are very reliable and should last just about forever, especially at the low current (2.7mA) that is used here. If necessary, a bad LED can be punched out from the hole with a drift.


----------



## Ferrari

Ah, LEDs are used here at much lower current than what I'm doing with my back lighted knops. I'm using 2 LED at 10mA.


----------



## dBel84

WOW congrats to the build TEAM, you have truly set the mark for building a balanced B22 ..dB


----------



## amb

A couple more pics... I am listening to this amp now and can't put the headphones down. It's going to be hard to let it go...


----------



## MisterX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A couple more pics... I am listening to this amp now and can't put the headphones down. It's going to be hard to let it go... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I feel your pain. 
 That is the part thet really sucks when you build something for somebody else.


----------



## Beefy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's going to be hard to let it go... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Just keep it then. I certainly wouldn't complain


----------



## amb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Beefy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just keep it then. I certainly wouldn't complain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL!


----------



## swt61

I'd want to keep it just for the aesthetic value alone, listening to it would be a bonus.


----------



## krmathis

Ti. Thanks again for even more viewing pleasure!
 I bet it sound really great as well...


----------



## Lil' Knight

I wish some time in the future I can afford this monster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That makes me cry.


----------



## Ferrari

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A couple more pics... I am listening to this amp now and can't put the headphones down. It's going to be hard to let it go... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I can imagine that. Listening to music via an amp of this caliber, with this outfit, designed and built with lots of dedication… priceless!!!


----------



## amphead

I can't wait to see and listen to Krmathis's amp at the Burning Amp show this weekend. Thank you very much donors! This is mind boggling what *you* have allowed us to do!


----------



## ruZZ.il

<real smile


----------



## amb

With thanks to n_maher, who sent a Neutrik 4-pin _female_ XLR jack to me in just two days (a 3000 mile journey, no less), this amp now has the correct connector gender for a K1000. I removed the locking tab so it matches the combo jacks.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_With thanks to n_maher, who sent a Neutrik 4-pin female XLR jack to me in just two days (a 3000 mile journey, no less), this amp now has the correct connector gender for a K1000_

 

Wow! Thanks n_maher that was quick...
 Ti, now you only need a K1000 to test its performance. Perhaps someone at Burning Amp have one available?

 Be sure to keep us posted.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

This looks fantastic - I am proud to be a sponsor of this endeavor. I can't wait to see the look on Krmathis face when he listens to it for the first time. SOMEONE MUST be there for the ceremony, camera in hand!


----------



## synaesthetic

This isn't an amp. It's art. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And truly unique; a one-of-a-kind masterwork.

 krmathis, you're a lucky person.


----------



## amb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ti, now you only need a K1000 to test its performance. Perhaps someone at Burning Amp have one available?_

 

Burning Amp is not a headphone-specific event so I don't know what the selection of headphones will be like. I have been listening to this amp with my HD600 (stock 1/4" TRS plug) and amphead will bring a balanced HD650 wired with dual 3-pin XLRs.

 Btw, I have heard a K1000 on my own 3-channel active-ground β22 at last year's Headfest meet (this one had bare wire ends, I hooked it up to the speaker binding posts), and aside from the gain being a little too low, it sounded very good. This amp has double the gain in balanced operation so it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## JamesL

A truly beautiful piece.

 it has a oddly close resemblance to a ppav2 I built not too long ago... down to the very screws, knobs, text font, and if it weren't for the budget cut-off, my original fpe bill included a plexi-cutout for the backlight too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really regret not setting aside the budget and time to build one of your amps.. its inspiring, the amount of knowledge and effort you contribute to the DIY community.


----------



## amb

For anyone interested, here is a ZIP file containing the Front Panel Designer files for this build. There is also a README.txt file, please be sure to read it.

Click here to download


----------



## krmathis

^ Thanks a lot! *saved*

 ..and don't worry about the K1000. I have no doubt its a plenty powerful and great sounding amplifier for the task.
 I will of course post pictures and impressions when time is due.


----------



## amb

Oh, and a night shot.


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow! Thanks n_maher that was quick...
 Ti, now you only need a K1000 to test its performance. Perhaps someone at Burning Amp have one available?_

 

It simply stuck me as unconscionable that such a beauty should show up at burning amp with even the most minor of flaws.


----------



## wolf18t

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For anyone interested, here is a ZIP file containing the Front Panel Designer files for this build. There is also a README.txt file, please be sure to read it.

Click here to download_

 


 A very big thanks AMB for releasing the front panel designs for free. I know a lot of work as been put in these, they are so gorgeous.


----------



## amb

Here is a look at the rear panels with everything hooked up -- driving speakers.


----------



## rhys h

speechless...


----------



## Planar_head

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here is a look at the rear panels with everything hooked up -- driving speakers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

What speakers are they driving?


----------



## amb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Planar_head* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What speakers are they driving?_

 

My own DIY speakers: AMB θ19, featuring Dynaudio Esotec drivers


----------



## Ferrari

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My own DIY speakers: AMB θ19, featuring Dynaudio Esotec drivers_

 

2-ways D'Appolito ? Dynaudio Esotec are excellent drivers, I have used these in one of my build too.


----------



## amb

Yes, 2-way D'Appolito, a.k.a. MTM. The crossover has an all-pass filter on the tweeter circuit for time alignment.


----------



## Ferrari

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, 2-way D'Appolito, a.k.a. MTM. The crossover has an all-pass filter on the tweeter circuit for time alignment._

 

Using all-pass filter is much easier to shift the tweeter to the back a bit (time delay), to align the tweeter with the center of the 2 woofers than doing it mechanically.


----------



## swt61

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ Thanks a lot! *saved*

 ..and don't worry about the K1000. I have no doubt its a plenty powerful and great sounding amplifier for the task.
 I will of course post pictures and impressions when time is due. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

It drives K1000s effortlessly, and sublimely I might add.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My own DIY speakers: AMB θ19, featuring Dynaudio Esotec drivers




_

 

Ooohhh... Pretty... Me Like.

 I can haz some speekurz!


----------



## amphead

Just came back from the very international/engineering intensive Burning Amp show. The Balanced Beta 22 was beautiful sounding with speakers/headphones and a stunner to look at. I am working on the donors list award plaque design, to accompany the amp, when testing is complete. Please realize that extensive testing is necessary for the amp, due to the shipping costs involved in sending the amp to Norway. We have done some realistic load testing and will probably do some heavy load testing before it would be ready to ship. Pics tomorrow, I need some sleep.


----------



## krmathis

'amphead'. Sound like the Burning Amp show was fun.
 Make sure you keep us posted with some pictures when you have had your beauty sleep.


----------



## krmathis

Ro. I noticed you posted a link to some pictures earlier today, which got lost by the recent Head-Fi outtake. Can you please re-post? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cause I did not find time looking thought them earlier today...


----------



## nor_spoon

That would be nice. I did not get the chance to see pictures either.


----------



## DaMnEd

http://www.amb.org/ti/audio/burningamp2008/


----------



## amb

Gah. Looks like head-fi lost some recent posts.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DaMnEd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Burning Amp Festival 2008



_

 

Thanks!
 Looks like a really nice event. Some great DIY amplifiers, and more, around there.

 Wonder what people thought of the β22 and α22. Hopefully they liked what they saw, and heard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Gah. Looks like head-fi lost some recent posts._

 

Yeah, sadly we did!
 I posted through most of the day, and when I returned after dinner it were all gone. What a waste.

 But at least the forum returned in an hour or two, and we did not loose anywhere are much as in November last year.


----------



## amb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wonder what people thought of the β22 and α22. Hopefully they liked what they saw, and heard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes indeed. The day was packed full of presentations, raffles and auctions; and being a speaker-centric (rather than headphone) event, the room was often loud, but people who had a chance to hear (and see) the β22/α22 were uniformly impressed.

 Even the Mini³ found itself popular with a number of people, who were quite smitten by its sound and small size.

 Notice the piles of toroidal transformers and amp chassis in the photos? Those were brought in by Nelson Pass. Some of them were given away in the raffles and others were auctioned. Nelson is a really cool guy, he came over to my table to look at the β24. I showed him the schematic and reminded him of our previous email conversations, and he nodded approvingly.


----------



## amphead

I was one of the lucky winners of the raffle for Nelson Pass amplifier projects. It weighs about 45 lbs. and is alot of aluminum heatsink. Don't know what I will create with it yet. Here is a nice pic of the table at Burning Amp with Jrossel listening to Krmathis amp.........


----------



## Jose R

Can someone tell me what the size of the par-metal chassis is?

 It looks like 12x12x3 with 6mm front plate.


----------



## amb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jose R* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It looks like 12x12x3 with 6mm front plate._

 

That's correct. To be exact, the front _and_ rear panels are both 6mm. In this build I ordered Par-Metal cases equipped with "front" panels on both front and rear, so that the panel support piece is the same on both ends. The actual panels used were supplied by FPE.


----------



## Jose R

Excellent.

 I am thinking of building your amp much like you designed this group build.

 Thanks!

 BTW great looking amp. And very elegant interior layout.


----------



## krmathis

Really nice of Nelson Pass to bring piles of toroidal transformers and amp chassis, to be raffled away.
 ...and its also really great to see that people enjoyed the β22 and α22. Even if it was no surprise that they did.


----------



## pabbi1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amphead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was one of the lucky winners of the raffle for Nelson Pass amplifier projects. It weighs about 45 lbs. and is alot of aluminum heatsink. Don't know what I will create with it yet. Here is a nice pic of the table at Burning Amp with Jrossel listening to Krmathis amp........._

 

And, note that is with the ghetto gender converters for the balanced cable...


----------



## amphead

Almost finished with the donors plaque. Here is another picture from Burning Amp of the view from the window. That's the golden gate bridge covered in fog.


----------



## krmathis

Ron. Great to see that you do some nice progress in finishing up the β22.
 This one sure will be special!


----------



## amphead

Sorry for the delay, I have finished the design of the plaque/certificate and will be implementing it into it's physical form tomorrow. Thank you very much donors! We will never forget your generosity.


----------



## amb

Here are some RMAA test results of the amp, using an E-MU 0404 USB as the playback and recording device. The E-MU has balanced inputs and outputs which makes this test possible. Note that these results should not be directly compared with those of the 3-channel active-ground config shown at the β22 website, because an M-Audio Firewire Audiophile was used in that test, and thus the test conditions were different.

 - baseline E-MU 0404 USB loopback results
 - balanced β22 with 330 ohms load
 - balanced β22 with 33 ohms load
 - balanced β22 with 8 ohms load

 The rising stereo crosstalk at the high frequencies is actually due to the E-MU 0404 USB, because it has regular analog potentiometers for setting the levels, and had to be set fairly low due to the higher gain of the β22. The low pot settings gives rise to capacitive coupling within the sound card, causing the rising stereo crosstalk graph. This is a measurement apparatus anomaly and does not reflect the actual stereo crosstalk performance of the amp.

 Also, for the distortion figures and graphs, you'll note that the β22 essentially matches the baseline loopback results of the E-MU 0404 USB, therefore much of what we measured is actually the distortion of the sound card, not the amp.


----------



## digger945

Did you do any listening using the 0404, and if so, whatcha think?
 Awesome info Ti, thank you so much, can't wait to get impressions from Kr!


----------



## gz76

I've been away for the last few months... it's good to come back and see that this project has run so well. Great job everyone!

 Krmathis, I admire your patience!


----------



## amb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *digger945* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you do any listening using the 0404, and if so, whatcha think?
 Awesome info Ti, thank you so much, can't wait to get impressions from Kr!_

 

Yes, I've used both the 0404 USB and a Benchmark DAC1 as the source for listening. Both are excellent, although I would give the DAC1 an edge in detail and transparency.


----------



## amb

... And a public thanks to mark_h who just made a donation to this effort. Even though the amp is built, and there is some leftover funds in the account, it is unclear whether it would completely cover the cost of shipping, insurance and VAT. Your contribution is greatly appreciated.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gz76* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Krmathis, I admire your patience! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I do my best to cope with it, and think I do quite well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Have to admit I am really looking forward to the day I wrap up this present though.


----------



## rogerlike

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I do my best to cope with it, and think I do quite well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Have to admit I am really looking forward to the day I wrap up this present though._

 

Krmathis, I'm kinda new so I've no idea what you've done to deserve this. Probably something to do with your 19K posts ^^ Either way, I'm very impressed by all of you who contributed! Amazing. What a fantastic international community.

 As for the amp itself: outrageous! I might print out some pics and stick them to the front of my META42 ehehe


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I was thinking it was simply a random act of kindness, which is always worthwhile donating towards.


----------



## rogerlike

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was thinking it was simply a random act of kindness, which is always worthwhile donating towards._

 

I suppose I meant to say that Krmathis must be liked a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's really quite heart warming. Quite the polar opposite of xbox live- I feel like a little part of my soul dies everytime I log on to it...


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rogerlike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I suppose I meant to say that Krmathis must be liked a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's really quite heart warming. Quite the polar opposite of xbox live- I feel like a little part of my soul dies everytime I log on to it..._

 

Well, yeah, randomly picked out of a group of nice people.


----------



## krmathis

Mostly a struck of fellow Head-Fi kindness I think! Thanks Ron! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Behind that I am sure there are more than a couple of reasons.
 * My contribution to the community (almost 5 years).
 * The fact that I mentioned that I very really interested i the β22, but am not capable of DIY.
 * That I am a nice guy. Which I really am, if I can say so!


----------



## ruZZ.il

I just thought your avatar is cool!


 (ok. not just that, but it had a small subconscious contribution)


----------



## amphead

This was intended to be a completely unexpected act of generosity, in a world where greed has become a little too apparent. And a shining example of the quality gear being built here and there in the diy community.

 On another note the plaque/certificate is finished and will be sent out to join the amplifier.


----------



## digger945

I still wanna pic of Kr. 
 How 'bout it Kr.


----------



## rogerlike

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *digger945* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I still wanna pic of Kr. 
 How 'bout it Kr._

 

He wears glasses, flowers in his hair, with slightly purple skin...


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Didn't Krmathis and Kees do a mini-meet a little while ago and post photos of themselves?

 Nevermind, just looked, that was Blackmore and Kees...


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *digger945* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I still wanna pic of Kr. 
 How 'bout it Kr._

 

Wish granted.
 /me enjoying a beer in Budapest, Hungary. Cheers!


----------



## olblueyez

Kr, where is the medallion and the headband?


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Kr, where is the medallion and the headband?_

 

I did leave them at the hotel room, to don't stick that much out from the rest of the crowd.


----------



## Ricey20

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I did leave them at the hotel room, to don't stick that much out from the rest of the crowd. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yep, having those things on would make him an easier target 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 :OOF SPECIAL KR POWER:: INCOGNITO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I should add, there are no words to describe the build quality and look of that B22. GOOD JOB GUYS! Makes me feel all fuzzy inside to have contributed a bit to that monster


----------



## amb

Good news! amphead's certificate/plaque has arrived and I will have the amp, PSU and the plaque professionally packed and shipped to Krmathis within the next day or two.

 Here is a pic of the certificate, and a "parting shot" of the certificate sitting on the β22 and σ22.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

That is sooo beautiful - I am almost jealous!


----------



## olblueyez

Isnt there a thread somewhere with a list of beautiful equipment? Need to post some pictures there.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good news! amphead's certificate/plaque has arrived and I will have the amp, PSU and the plaque professionally packed and shipped to Krmathis within the next day or two.

 Here is a pic of the certificate, and a "parting shot" of the certificate sitting on the β22 and σ22.

http://www.amb.org/ti/audio/group-build/certificate.jpg
http://www.amb.org/ti/audio/group-build/dsc02355.jpg_

 

Looks great!
 There will be a special place for this in my home. Both the amplifier and the certificate that is.


----------



## digger945

Wow, that is too cool Ti.
 Very handsome indeed.
 Thanks a bunch.


----------



## TheRobbStory

Is this what it's like seeing your child get on the bus to school for the first time?


----------



## amb

The amp has been shipped!


----------



## Planar_head

Do we get unboxing pics when you get it, krmathis?


----------



## rds

Quote:


 That is sooo beautiful - I am almost jealous! 
 

I'm totally jealous. That is amazing!


----------



## myinitialsaredac

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is this what it's like seeing your child get on the bus to school for the first time?_

 

I think its more like holding your child for the first time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dave


----------



## cotdt

I'm up for a LIVE video stream of Krmathis opening the package once it arrives...

 Say Ti... couldn't you add a hidden webcam inside the package?


----------



## amphead

Yes, this is very good news that the amplifier is on it's way. Thank you, thank you, thank you, donors! I hope you really enjoy the sound Kai!  Pics! We all can't wait!

 Just need to update one pic on the thread. This is a pic of the actual certificate that shipped. It was rev. 2, that corrected cAsEsEnSiTiVe spelling and added mark_h at the last minute. Donors, feel free to print a copy for your own use.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Planar_head* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do we get unboxing pics when you get it, krmathis?_

 

You sure will!
 I will try to document as much as possible, and let you know when there are anything to report. No worries.

 Thanks you all!


----------



## davidhunternyc

Wow, I guess I am late to the party but I just read this thread. What an amazing thing people are doing here. Unfortunately I won't be able to contribute because I still don't own any audio equipment whatsoever. I need to get something for myself first and I still don't even own an iPod. There are several reasons for this but one reason is that I'm a confessed perfectionist. Being an artist, I want the best and most beautiful headphones in the world ( yes, I am hyperbolic too). Anyway, I am a living example of the saying, "the best is the enemy of the good." I have posted so much though that soon I will might become a Headphoneus Supremus without ever having owned anything. That would be just wrong. I need to get on the ball.


----------



## amphead

Dave, your moral support is welcome here! We will soon be celebrating the arrival in Oslo, of this outstanding amplifier. I will be popping the cork on a bottle of champagne, when I get news of its safe arrival.  Edit: I am very proud of the Head-fi community supporting this effort so well. And I am also proud of the design, that Ti produced with years of effort culminating in the Beta 22 and Beta 24. For those not having heard these wonderful amplifiers, I suggest making it to a meet in your area or building one, if you have the skill.


----------



## krmathis

The β22 and α22 have been shipped, and I have the tracking numbers.
 I will certainly keep you all posted as its closing in.

*I am forever grateful*


----------



## omegaman

The story is almost over, hope you enjoy it Kai. 

 It was well worth the donation just to watch the project unfold.

 Looking forward to more pics and a listening review.


----------



## synaesthetic

Hope you enjoy the music that comes out of this behemoth... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel rather honored to be in some small part a contributor to this project. Beautiful pieces of engineering, especially electronics and audio, always tug at my heartstrings.

 Despite my rather limited level of funds, I am eagerly awaiting the next Head-Fi group build project.

 My purse is running for its life!

 Edit: I wanted to build a beta-22 to be the "penultimate" dynamic headphone amp for my own personal use, but I'm not confident enough in my DIY skills to build something of that magnitude. It just makes me nervous working with so much money in components. Especially after the failure of my recent PIMETA build showed me how out of practice I've gotten and just how lacking my equipment is.

 I wonder what I'll power my future AD2000s with... ? Haha, well I'm certainly getting ahead of myself; I won't be able to afford AD2000s for a while. I suppose I'll just be happy with the tunes that come out of my VHP-1 and AD700s for now. ^^


----------



## amb

In the interest of public disclosure, the Paypal account balance now stands at $80.15 after deducting the cost of professional packing, shipping and insurance. If krmathis gets slapped by the Norwegian customs with a VAT, I will send the balance to him to help defray it. It won't cover all of it, but krmathis had agreed to pay the difference. I will then close the acount afterwards.

 If there is no VAT, then I'll keep the account open and leave it alone. If/when the next group-build happens, this will go towards the new project.

 Thanks again to everyone for your generous support, whether it's in monetary or parts donations, or just sharing your enthusiasm. It's been a great, fun project.

 Now we all patiently wait for the amp's safe arrival in Norway...


----------



## dBel84

It has been heart warming to see this project progress, a BIG thanks for all involved in the labour intensive aspect , kudos to you all..dB


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In the interest of public disclosure, the Paypal account balance now stands at $80.15 after deducting the cost of professional packing, shipping and insurance. If krmathis gets slapped by the Norwegian customs with a VAT, I will send the balance to him to help defray it. It won't cover all of it, but krmathis had agreed to pay the difference. I will then close the acount afterwards.

 If there is no VAT, then I'll keep the account open and leave it alone. If/when the next group-build happens, this will go towards the new project.

 Thanks again to everyone for your generous support, whether it's in monetary or parts donations, or just sharing your enthusiasm. It's been a great, fun project.

 Now we all patiently wait for the amp's safe arrival in Norway... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Even if the account goes to zero, why close it if you might need it for the next time around with a new project? You plan to do that if it keeps a balance.


----------



## amb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Even if the account goes to zero, why close it if you might need it for the next time around with a new project? You plan to do that if it keeps a balance._

 

My thinking is that perhaps the next group build could be headed by someone else, in a different part of the country or perhaps the world... sort of like the head-fi (inter)national meets.


----------



## krmathis

..and the β22 are closing in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Same info on both parcels (the β22 and α22 come in separate parcels)
  Code:


```
[left]Date Time Event 25.11.08 16.05 Delivered 25.11.08 13.07 Arrived at post office 25.11.08 13.05 Delivery attempted 25.11.08 04.10 Arrived at terminal of destination 24.11.08 14.08 Sent to consignee 24.11.08 12.48 Customs cleared 24.11.08 06.45 In customs 23.11.08 16.24 To customs warehouse 23.11.08 12.55 Retained for import customs clearance 23.11.08 12.55 Arrived destination country 21.11.08 10.36 Sent from origin country 20.11.08 17.50 Collected at the customers address[/left]
```


----------



## amphead

Wow, very exciting! That was quick indeed. I hope customs is going to be nice about the VAT.


----------



## krmathis

Updated tracking information above.
 If everything goes on as expected it seems like the parcels will arrive at my place tomorrow.


----------



## GeWa

I think you will be up pretty early tomorrow morning!!


----------



## lisnalee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Updated tracking information above.
 If everything goes on as expected it seems like the parcels will arrive at my place tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Great news Kai i'm sure you cant wait.

 Don't forget to put the camera batteries on the charge tonight


----------



## ruZZ.il

woohoo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ENJOY


----------



## amb

Looks like krmathis was not home when the Norwegian Post attempted to deliver the boxes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Code:


```
[left]Shipment Activity Location Date & Time ------------------------------------------------------------------ Attempted Delivery Abroad NORWAY 11/25/08 1:05pm Out of Foreign Customs NORWAY 11/24/08 12:48pm Into Foreign Customs NORWAY 11/23/08 12:55pm Arrived Abroad NORWAY 11/23/08 12:55pm International Dispatch UNITED STATES 11/21/08 10:31am[/left]
```


----------



## Akabeth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks like krmathis was not home when the Norwegian Post attempted to deliver the boxes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Doh! I was all psyched up too! :X

 /waiting_anxiously


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks like krmathis was not home when the Norwegian Post attempted to deliver the boxes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Correct! The delivery man called me on the cellular at 1pm asking if I was home, which I obviously was not. Since I were at work 25km away. He delivered it at the local post office, and I just came in the door after picking up the parcels.

 More to come!


----------



## ruZZ.il

Initial impression, unboxing pics, internal pics, 17 page review, pics with all the headphones, all this by tonight! lots of work! j/k. Enjoy ! You waited long enough, you need to listen. We're waiting eagerly for one with you smiling though!


----------



## krmathis

It continues (or begins if you like) in this thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f113/k...dition-384619/


----------



## digger945

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_"Engage in random acts of kindness". Nothing wrong at all with that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Nothing wrong at all. Makes the music much more enjoyable too.


----------



## DoYouRight

Wow I must say this is the best looking B22 Ive seen and further adds to the excitement of my own! I will use the Case Info as a reference for my own! I was going to do Wood but after seeing this case I just am in AWE. Plus it would match all of my equipment PERFECTLY with the Blue LEDs


----------



## jtostenr

I agree, this is an extremely nice build (which I am largely basing mine upon.) However, I have been trying to get a quote from Par-Metal and the customer service has been disappointing to say the least. I ordered a case for another project from Hifi2000 and the service was great, even though they are on the other side of the world.

 Is this typical of Par-Metal? I will probably go with a Galaxy-style enclosure if I don't hear back.

 Jeff


----------



## aloksatoor

yes same here. i got tired and got a lansing graybox b enclousre instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 they are located in jersey so mite be faster shipping and they give a 15 percent discount for first time buyers


----------



## FallenAngel

Just call them, email doesn't work with them.


----------



## guyx1992

I just saw this thread, great idea!
 Congrats krmathis, hope you're enjoying it.
 Now, let's build guyx1992 a Beta22!


----------



## mattcalf

I followed this thread lightly earlier on in my membership, during the period of time when I had no idea what a Beta22, K1000, nor even a krmathis was! 
 And due to my recent acquisition of a broken wrist; and the subsequent time, I read through this entire thread yesterday. It was still a great journey and was really awesome seeing the cooperation and generosity of all involved. It's inspired me to gather all the information I can on the Beta22 design so I can build one myself (I'm planning ahead though, estimated build start 2012 haha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), and no that wasn't a hint.

 When I first perused the thread in real-time I didn't realise there was intention of this happening again. As a sort of Head-Fi specialty and I had some thoughts:

I think it should only happen once every 6 months at the least.
It should be spearheaded each time by different people if possible; AMB, amphead and the countless other involved put alot of effort and done a simply *amazing job* but the onus should not be on them to offer time, money or skill. Unless of course they volunteer, which would result in many cheers and another spectacular build.
I've had a few ideas on eligibility, either:

It is a nomination based raffle, if somebody thinks you are eligible your name is put in the raffle. Anonymity possible if required.
It's a $5 ticket per raffle, all funds go to build costs like krmathis' build. Leftover funds either go to Head-Fi or carry over to the next build.

This build was ideal because krathis had expressed his interest in a B22 prior to the build, however, if another build is born have the possibility of different DIY projects available within the community. This could help taking pressure off AMB by including a Twisted Pear Buffalo DAC or a Kevin Gilmore Dynahi. (many others out there.)
That's all I can think of now, other then a very belated congratulations to everyone involved on this build.


----------



## amb

It wasn't an amp-build, but a similar spirit was displayed in a community-supported gift offering to Alex Cavalli (runeight), who recently received a very nice surprise:
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f11/no...s-well-411003/


----------



## DoYouRight

Would it be possible to build one akin to this but add single-ended?

 I would love to have the option of Balanced but still have SE. Thanks!


----------



## mattcalf

This build has all the options. Balanced, SE, 4 pin XLR... even speaker posts.


----------



## DoYouRight

SingleEnded is K1K though not 1/4 right?


----------



## El_Doug

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoYouRight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_SingleEnded is K1K though not 1/4 right?_

 

K1K's use a 4-pin XLR (balanced), not a single ended 1/4''. Unless, of course, you REALLY wanted to reterminate them into an inferior connection...


----------



## El_Doug

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoYouRight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Would it be possible to build one akin to this but add single-ended?

 I would love to have the option of Balanced but still have SE. Thanks!_

 

You have a few options, if you want to do this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1) Simply use 4 boards as you normally would, and wire the L+/R+ boards to a 1/4'' jack in parallel with the XLR(s). This will give you a single SE jack, with a passive ground

 2) Do the same with the R-/L-, and build an inverter. This way, you could have dual SE jacks, both with a passive ground. 

 3) Build a 6-channel B22!!! 4 used in balanced mode, with the option of dual SE, each with an active ground channel. This is what all the cool kids build, details for it are on AMB's site


----------



## amphead

Holy Methusilah! I woudn't have believed it unless I saw it with my own eyes. This thread was resurrected, from its former resting place. Well I can certainly understand your interest in the balanced Beta22, with all of these bells and whistles. This was a one-off which may or may not ever be done again. It takes alot of genius on the part of an amplifier designer who can contribute to an effort of this type and a lot of hutspah on the part of many generous participants to achieve anything like this. Thank you for your interest but Amb and myself will indeed leave it for another person to create an ambitious effort of this type.


----------



## DoYouRight

Doug KRMATHIS said he can plug SE into his dual XLR and have 2 headphones connected so the center hole on XLR is 1/4? I am seriously thinking about the 6 board one.


----------



## El_Doug

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoYouRight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Doug KRMATHIS said he can plug SE into his dual XLR and have 2 headphones connected so the center hole on XLR is 1/4? I am seriously thinking about the 6 board one._

 

indeed, those types of combination jacks are quite popular in the pro audio world - definitely not difficult to come by at all!


----------



## mattcalf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoYouRight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am seriously thinking about the 6 board one._

 

I'd love to see a 6ch build and all but Krmathis' build is only 4ch, so you should be able to wire it up the same and save yourself two boards and probably another Sigma.

 Your decision...


----------



## ruZZ.il

hmm hello again awesome ppl


----------



## krmathis

Hi guys!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 

When you get tired of it send it to me and I'll reimburse you for the shipping!


----------



## logwed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 

That's beautiful. I can only imagine how it must sound, but if it's even close to how it looks...


----------



## DoYouRight

I AM Cloning it this summer with 6 boards


----------



## DoYouRight

6 boards would need 3 o22s? and not just 2?


----------



## ShinyFalcon

One σ22 can power 4 β22, but multiple σ's are used to lessen the load and heat on each σ's.


----------



## DoYouRight

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought 2 was enough.


----------



## spookygonk

Crap, that's so sweet I'm going to have to get one... someday.


----------



## insyte

That is one beautifully cased amp


----------



## DoYouRight

If AMB checks this or anyone else with the knowledge, would a 4 board such as this sound the same as a 6 board with active grounds for 1/4 only? I will use unbalanced most, and am curious if I really need 6 boards and 3 psu's. Thanks


----------



## FallenAngel

Didn't you ask this like a hundred times already!? Read the answers in the other threads.


----------



## DoYouRight

answers I got, were that its up to me to choose based on cost. not really any change in sound that I found


----------



## rds

What people said is right. It's up to you to decide based how much time and money you want to commit. If one thing is true for sure in audio it's that there's always someone who'll tell you that whatever thing you are dreaming of is worth it and significantly better than a less expensive alternative.

 So just make a decision and don't look back. Any well built B22 is sure to be a very nice and very high end amp.


----------



## DoYouRight

k ill measure the cost difference and give it a think. Im thinking amb would have made KrMathis 6 if it was necessary, however he has no REAL SE headphones as the K1K are insane power monsters.


----------



## nattonrice

The three channel build will be the best "bang for the buck" as it is obviously cheaper than 4 boards plus it nets you alot of the advantage of balanced drive with out going all the way.
 That said I belive linuxworks really loves his 2 channel build


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoYouRight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_.., however he has no REAL SE headphones as the K1K are insane power monsters._

 

Exactly!
 This β22 was made specifically to be a perfect match for the K1000. I have had this beast for 6 months now, and the only moving-coil 'phone it have been driving so far are the K1000. Have not even tried the TRS outputs


----------



## DoYouRight

get some hd800s! let me know

 i see you have great stuff, but why not try new phones?


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoYouRight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_get some hd800s! let me know

 i see you have great stuff, but why not try new phones?_

 

I actually pre-ordered the HD800 on January 14th, as #1 in Norway I believe. I later cancelled the order, as I began to wonder if it could ever match the K1000...

 Quite sure I will have the opportunity to hear it one day


----------



## amphead

Great amp! K1000's rule


----------

